# Hoyt Redwrx defective.



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

I bought a Rx-1 on nov 1st and it blew up in less than 30 arrows. We had Hoyt on the phone within 10 min of the bow blowing up and rep connected us to higher up from the company. A new bow and new arrow rest was supposed to be heading my way, yet it has been 13 days and we have had 0 communication on their end. I waited to post this to try and give them a chance to remedy the situation, but they apparently have not cared to do so. I am very disappointed as it was fantastic to shoot before it blew up.


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol. Got pics to prove it???


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Details - pictures


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

View attachment 6299779








View attachment 6299787


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

uploading pics right now


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome to Archerytalk


----------



## ssmith10 (Nov 2, 2010)

Dang, hope your ok after that. And hopefully you get a replacement soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

The cable on the new system they put on the bottom snapped when I released. The techs believe my arrow hit the riser on the wobble from the explosion which is why it went into 3 pieces. Luckily all I received was a small scratch. My local shop will be refunding me in full for the bow as hoyt has not bothered to even notify them on what is going on with a replacement. I guess I will be buying a mathews or elite as I don't even want to set up my pro defiant again as the company left a sour taste.


----------



## _paradox_ (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey Daniel,

Can you tell us anything specific about your setup? Did you back off the pockets a certain way, for instance, or change the limbs or anything?


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Crazy but glad your ok. I guarantee they go over the new bow carefully before shipping it to you..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## buzbmr (Aug 15, 2014)

Holy Crap man! I hope you’re ok! That’s sucks about the bow and I hope you get it figured out. Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spurlow (Oct 11, 2010)

The bow isn’t hurt, the reason your arrow is in 3 pieces is because you didn’t have it nocked. Bows don’t break strings for no reason. It amazes me people want take responsibility. Doesn’t matter what brand it is. Own up to your mistakes


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

No limb changes. The first arrow through it was literally half an hour before that happened. We just went through it like a normal set up and I was fine tuning the sights and boom. Bow exploded. The arrow was nocked..... If you see in the picture, a string from the new cable at the bottom is split.


----------



## spurlow (Oct 11, 2010)

Or the arrows shaft was cracked.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

wow sorry about your luck ....sure hope it turns out good for you..glad you were ok


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

shaft was not cracked. i check my arrows A LOT as I am terrifed of an arrow exploding due to pics on the internet with arrow shafts sticking out of peoples hands. I am just as baffled as anyone. I really liked the bow.


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

What makes it all worse is that I was 100% on board and fine with a replacement bow, but since they have not even called the shop back with even a hint of an update on their promise of a bow and rest I have opted for a refund. So big kudos to my local pro shop.


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

Did you try to sand down the splinters?:wink:


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

negative ghostrider


----------



## jdw2920 (Oct 23, 2016)

Crazy making me think twice.


----------



## shishkabob (Sep 10, 2012)

spurlow said:


> The bow isn’t hurt, the reason your arrow is in 3 pieces is because you didn’t have it nocked. Bows don’t break strings for no reason. It amazes me people want take responsibility. Doesn’t matter what brand it is. Own up to your mistakes


it's amazing how people want to judge a situation when they weren't there and don't have the faintest of clues as to what happened. Hoyt dry fire test all their bows right? so even if the arrow wasn't knocked, and he effectively dry fired his bow this should not have happened with a hoyt. 

I was in my pro shop a few months back when a guy brought in his carbon defiant that blew up, he admitted that after inspecting his arrow his knock was broken and it dry fired the bow. Hoyt had the shop send the bow back in as even a dry fire shouldn't have caused that and they wanted to inspect it to see if they could figure out what happened to prevent it in the future. I gave them a kuddos for that level of care and service, and I hope this CS issue is an isolated incident that's caused by them being backed up with their new releases


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

1500 dry fires vs 30 shots with an arrow .... crazy world we live in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

And this prolly going to get ugly in short order


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

Im sure my incident was an isolated incident, but as bambikiller stated this is an issue with customer service mainly. I was told and the guy guy who works at the shop who talked to the hoyt higher up was told I should be expecting the bow early/mid last week. I am more bummed because I really really liked the way it shot, and I am kind of a Hoyt fanboy. I was about to order a satori as well for ****s and giggles. Not anymore. Also Hoyt wanted the bow sent back for that same reason.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

#struggling


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hidden Danger said:


> #struggling


the struggle is real


----------



## Had a Hoyt (Nov 28, 2006)

I bet the new split cable, where the metal splitter is, broke - in fact he said it did. That contraption looks like it will put sever stress on the cable at that point. It looks to be close to a 90 turn against metal. Just not a good design in my opinion. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that the cable at that point is going to be under a lot of stress. Think of the hook on your release wearing your D loop if there is even a little imperfection in the hook. Now think of similar wear of metal on unserved string material like is the case with Hoyt new design. 

I am not even going to consider Hoyt until many reviews come in over several months. Once again I think Hoyt came out with a bad design - they have a history of that: 2014 CST cables hitting riser, the Air Shox fiasco, then the 2016 CD 34 #2 cam.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Radically
Engineered
Device
Will 
Rapidly
Xplode


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry Op , I just couldn't help it. I feel your pain however. Good luck man.


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

Had a Hoyt said:


> I bet the new split cable, where the metal splitter is, broke - in fact he said it did. That contraption looks like it will put sever stress on the cable at that point. It looks to be close to a 90 turn against metal. Just not a good design in my opinion. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that the cable at that point is going to be under a lot of stress. Think of the hook on your release wearing your D loop if there is even a little imperfection in the hook. Now think of similar wear of metal on unserved string material like is the case with Hoyt new design.
> 
> I am not even going to consider Hoyt until many reviews come in over several months. Once again I think Hoyt came out with a bad design - they have a history of that: 2014 CST cables hitting riser, the Air Shox fiasco, then the 2016 CD 34 #2 cam.


I am by no means schooled in what every thing on the bow is meant to do. But the techs at the shop said pretty much what you just did. The shop should have some of the new mathews bow tomorrow so I might snag one up if they sent one in a cool color and my draw length, if not ill just sell my pro defiant and get a elite in the meantime.


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hidden Danger said:


> Sorry Op , I just couldn't help it. I feel your pain however. Good luck man.


Don't worry. I even made jokes about it after it happened. And all the mathews shooters at the range teased me and are still teasing me haha


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Say they're tested for 1500 dry fires not 1501. Sorry I couldn't help myself, glad your ok .


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

He must have pressed it wrong before he dry fired it 1501 times!


Seriously glad you weren't hurt, that arrow could have done some damage. Sucks that you are getting poor CS, hope it's resolved soon 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

where is THE ELKMAN when you need him to figure this mess out? always on every PSE thread instead of a Hoyt issue thread.


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

Meat Missle said:


> He must have pressed it wrong before he dry fired it 1501 times!
> 
> 
> Seriously glad you weren't hurt, that arrow could have done some damage. Sucks that you are getting poor CS, hope it's resolved soon
> ...


Getting a refund from shop tomorrow and they are hooking me up with another arrow rest. They're taking real good care of me. All i got was a scratch on my wrist thankfully. Hopefully Hoyt still sends the shop a bow so they don't lose any money.


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

danielf91 said:


> Getting a refund from shop tomorrow and they are hooking me up with another arrow rest. They're taking real good care of me. All i got was a scratch on my wrist thankfully. Hopefully Hoyt still sends the shop a bow so they don't lose any money.


Good deal! I'm sure they will get their bow. They can wait and not be hurt, as a consumer playing the waiting game gets a lot more frustrating bc you never know what's going on. I will say I called hoyt in October for a friend. It wasn't for bow problems but for a hoyt accessory problem and the guy was hateful and not helpful at all. Prior to that I had always heard good things. I've been in your shoes with a broken bow before, thankfully mine was resolved in less than a week. Good luck on a new bow choice 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

Meat Missle said:


> Good deal! I'm sure they will get their bow. They can wait and not be hurt, as a consumer playing the waiting game gets a lot more frustrating bc you never know what's going on. I will say I called hoyt in October for a friend. It wasn't for bow problems but for a hoyt accessory problem and the guy was hateful and not helpful at all. Prior to that I had always heard good things. I've been in your shoes with a broken bow before, thankfully mine was resolved in less than a week. Good luck on a new bow choice
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much! And I hope for my sake the new mathews is great! I should be going on my first archery whitetail hunt by the end of the month so snagging something up tomorrow regardless.


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

danielf91 said:


> Thank you very much! And I hope for my sake the new mathews is great! I should be going on my first archery whitetail hunt by the end of the month so snagging something up tomorrow regardless.


Nothing like hunting with a bow, you're in for a great time

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

Meat Missle said:


> Nothing like hunting with a bow, you're in for a great time
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


I hope so!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Elkman!!!!


----------



## biddz7x (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow! Glad your alright man. Hopefully if it is a problem hoyt gets it taken care of which I believe they will.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

danielf91 said:


> I hope so!


Cheese and rice... You've never bowhunted and you ran out and bought the most expensive hunting bow on the market? That's just not fair. Most guys start with a $300 PSE Stinger or a 15 year-old yard-sale bow. You gotta pay your dues! That's why your bow blew up!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

Looks like Hoyt copied BowTech’s limb technology just a little to closely...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

Ingo said:


> Cheese and rice... You've never bowhunted and you ran out and bought the most expensive hunting bow on the market? That's just not fair. Most guys start with a $300 PSE Stinger or a 15 year-old yard-sale bow. You gotta pay your dues! That's why your bow blew up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Buy once cry once!  This wasn't my first bow, I have a pro defiant as well. This is just the first time I am going to go hunting with it!


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Glad your ok. So much for the bs dryfire tests.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Lol I thought you could dry fire them 150000000 times


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Glad your ok


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Stuff happens with every brand .hope this is a isolated incident.Im glad your ok .the few Rx1 I have shot had a good bit of handshock i believe your had more


----------



## F16Driver (Jan 13, 2011)

0nepin said:


> Stuff happens with every brand .hope this is a isolated incident.Im glad your ok .the few Rx1 I have shot had a good bit of handshock i believe your had more


I test fired one today and thought the same thing. Disappointing.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Dang! Glad you're okay.

As someone who's seen a lot of "bows that just blew up" while working in really high volume shop, I'd have to be a little suspect of that being the case, since that's very rarely the case. Chances are much better that your carbon arrow was damaged and actually broke on release and that caused a dry fire that led to the bow coming apart. However, even if that is the case, that's one of the worst dryfire damaged bows I've seen. Apparently that wasn't the one that got the 1500 dryfires in the factory haha.

I also know that the GTO nock on that Pierce arrow would be very tight on the overly fat Hoyt factory strings. It's very likely that the nock was nocked but worked itself off when drawing the bow because the nock bed had to spread too widely for the string. When I was shooting GTO nocks, I had to decrease my serving diameter on my strings and they weren't as big as Hoyt factory strings to begin with. 

Either way, hope the follow through with their promise and get you fixed back up.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I know members must be struggling trying not to start a thread asking does Hoyt owe bowtech royalties now.this struggle is real


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

Huntinsker said:


> Dang! Glad you're okay.
> 
> As someone who's seen a lot of "bows that just blew up" while working in really high volume shop, I'd have to be a little suspect of that being the case, since that's very rarely the case. Chances are much better that your carbon arrow was damaged and actually broke on release and that caused a dry fire that led to the bow coming apart. However, even if that is the case, that's one of the worst dryfire damaged bows I've seen. Apparently that wasn't the one that got the 1500 dryfires in the factory haha.
> 
> ...


I don't rule out that possibility in the least bit. Although I am a habitual arrow checker. And the damage was insane. Even some pieces of the cam broke! Plastic was everywhere, my peep was around 18 yards down range and some of the other pieces were 10 yards behind me. When I choose a new bow tomorrow I already have a dozen bare shaft 5mm FMJ's ready to be set up.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Did the riser brake ,looks like the sight Is spun around backwards


danielf91 said:


> I don't rule out that possibility in the least bit. Although I am a habitual arrow checker. And the damage was insane. Even some pieces of the cam broke! Plastic was everywhere, my peep was around 18 yards down range and some of the other pieces were 10 yards behind me. When I choose a new bow tomorrow I already have a dozen bare shaft 5mm FMJ's ready to be set up.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

0nepin said:


> I know members must be struggling trying not to start a thread asking does Hoyt owe bowtech royalties now.this struggle is real


I've honestly thought about it. Lol


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

0nepin said:


> Did the riser brake ,looks like the sight Is spun around backwards


Riser didn't break, I took my sight off to make sure it wasn't damaged and stacked it on top for a pic lol. The limbs did get damaged I believe.


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

Hope you're alright brother. I love my Hoyts, switched from Mathews and Bowtech. But I don't blame you in the least for having second thoughts after that, could've been a lot worse then a scratch. Glad you're ok.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

I bet that scared the chit out of ya! Glad you are ok man! I would look at a different bow as well..I would have 0 confidence in that one.


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

I was in shock actually lol. My wife was shooting her bow right next to me and another gentleman as well and the look on their faces was hilarious! I stood there with my face in awe holding a imaginary bow while the actual bow was on the floor.


----------



## MRHighCountry (Oct 25, 2017)

Dang! That's crazy. Glad you're alright.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

danielf91 said:


> I was in shock actually lol. My wife was shooting her bow right next to me and another gentleman as well and the look on their faces was hilarious! I stood there with my face in awe holding a imaginary bow while the actual bow was on the floor.


haha, that mental picture cracked me up!

sorry about your bow, that absolutely sucks! hope your next bow, whatever it is, fits you better and holds together. that must have startled you pretty dang bad!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Every story has 2 sides...


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

F16Driver said:


> I test fired one today and thought the same thing. Disappointing.


 Me too...

Glad the op is ok


Tim


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Now that's target panic... 
Should of bought a BowTech... 

Only jokes I had; Sorry this happened OP, glad you're okay and good luck on a positive resolution.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Told ya


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Here comes the BOOM!


----------



## shishkabob (Sep 10, 2012)

LetThemGrow said:


> Every story has 2 sides...


every fan boy has an excuse...


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Had a Hoyt said:


> I bet the new split cable, where the metal splitter is, broke - in fact he said it did. That contraption looks like it will put sever stress on the cable at that point. It looks to be close to a 90 turn against metal. Just not a good design in my opinion. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that the cable at that point is going to be under a lot of stress. Think of the hook on your release wearing your D loop if there is even a little imperfection in the hook. Now think of similar wear of metal on unserved string material like is the case with Hoyt new design.
> 
> I am not even going to consider Hoyt until many reviews come in over several months. Once again I think Hoyt came out with a bad design - they have a history of that: 2014 CST cables hitting riser, the Air Shox fiasco, then the 2016 CD 34 #2 cam.


I said in the other Hoyt thread that this "tube" doesn't look right. If that groove is not perfectly on the center of tube, it might tilt to one side and slide off.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Well they got there one bad one out of the way. The rest of them will be okay.  1500 dryfires before production. They'll be solid....


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Things that make you go hmmmmm. Makes you wonder about stuff doesn't it? I had a dry fire on a Hoyt Carbon Defiant Turbo last year, I didn't see that the back of the arrow was cracked, string pushed the nock right out and the arrow down on to my wrist and hand, no penetration thankfully as the arrow hit me sideways but the cresting/wrap/fletching broke off and went about 10 yards down range--could've ended up in my hand, the rest of the arrow had not been found. No damage to the bow, went right back into my own shop and inspected it head to toe, no cracked limbs or riser, no bent cams, strings and cables were okay, everything checked out, but let me tell you the pucker factor on the next shot was INSANE. 

Glad you are okay! Good luck with your next bow. I have the RX1 on order right now as I truly love the Carbon for late season hunts, here in Canada we get pretty darn cold come December and the aluminum handles just suck the heat right out of your hands.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Outsider said:


> I said in the other Hoyt thread that this "tube" doesn't look right. If that groove is not perfectly on the center of tube, it might tilt to one side and slide off.
> View attachment 6300351



Yeah it looks kinda wonky doesn't it? I have a couple G5 Prime bows and their splitters are a much better design in my opinion.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Outsider said:


> I said in the other Hoyt thread that this "tube" doesn't look right. If that groove is not perfectly on the center of tube, it might tilt to one side and slide off.
> View attachment 6300351


If this is the case this won’t be the last one we see. This summer might be a good time to start considering purchasing a new Hoyt bow, by then there should been sufficient time for the early adopters/beta testers of this new design to see if Hoyt has a problem here. Based on how Hoyt handled the DFX 2.0 Cam issues and the customer service the OP is experiencing currently I can’t see jumping on board anytime soon. Hell, Bowtech seems like the safer choice!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Crashman said:


> Yeah it looks kinda wonky doesn't it? I have a couple G5 Prime bows and their splitters are a much better design in my opinion.


Not sure why they went with this design. It's either a price or simplicity. It probably works good just something about it that worries me. Also when you press the bow and then release it you have to remember to check to make sure the string sits in the groove.


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

0nepin said:


> Told ya


Don't break your arm patting yourself on the back...


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Outsider said:


> I said in the other Hoyt thread that this "tube" doesn't look right. If that groove is not perfectly on the center of tube, it might tilt to one side and slide off.
> View attachment 6300351


OH, man, that is a accident waiting to happen


----------



## M. Johnwell (Sep 9, 2017)

I’m wondering if the cables break right at the barrel, would the string and other cable just derail causing all the energy in the limbs to essentially disassemble the bow? The op said the riser was fine, from the pics the limbs don’t look like they failed. Maybe instead of the arrow cracking and essentially dry firing the bow, the derailment happened first and broke the arrow? Just a thought. I’ve never seen a dry fired bow fail like that is all.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Just a joke .the op is fine and there refunding his money and he was having some fun . i don’t think this will be common issue but you never know.Hoyt has a
Good track record and I’m not going to blast them over one freak accident.


MAD 6 said:


> Don't break your arm patting yourself on the back...


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

I too have/had concerns about the tubular splitter. The inside radius seems too small, and the radius does not continue around the outside of the tube so the yoke is basically rubbing against a sharp edge. IMO they will probably come out with a 2.0 splitter with more generous radius' similar to what's added to the splitter in the last few seconds of the animation below. 
I'm not however convinced that the splitter caused the failure in this topic. I have trouble believing the arrow would be propelled forward with enough force to break the arrow into 3 pieces if the buss cable/yoke let loose first.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

nestly said:


> I too have/had concerns about the tubular splitter. The inside radius seems too small, and the radius does not continue around the outside of the tube so the yoke is basically rubbing against a sharp edge. IMO they will probably come out with a 2.0 splitter with more generous radius' similar to what's added to the splitter in the last few seconds of the animation below.
> I'm not however convinced that the splitter caused the failure in this topic. I have trouble believing the arrow would be propelled forward with enough force to break the arrow into 3 pieces if the buss cable/yoke let loose first.


I think they will change it but it will be more of a U shape tube or something similar that mathews use. Probably they don't want the first version to look like theirs so people won't say they copy it.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

LOL... 2.1 splitter. Kinda like a red eye peep sight?


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

I have seen 2 bows dry fired. One was a hoyt charger with 70 lb limbs maxed out. The other was an Elite with 60 lb limbs maxed out. On the hoyt the only thing that happened was the string broke and he lost his cable slide. The Elite that dry fired didn't even brake a string or cable but it did bend the cams. What I'm getting at is both cases were easy fixes and the bows were shooting again very quickly. I was there for both of these. One was me and one was my buddy. Both cases there wasn't even an arrow on the bows at all. Just got complacent and made some stupid mistakes. I just find it odd when I see these pics of bows all blown up. I would think a carbon hoyt should be able to hold up at least as well as a charger. I guess in some cases you don't always get what you pay for.

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

The first time I ever laid eyes on the Redwrx, that splitter stood out as something that looked questionable. I remember thinking that Hoyt really must be desperate to save a few dollars on their string splitter. Simple is usually good, but strings don't like 90+ degree angles at high tension. I would be willing to bet that inspection of the string will show it broke right where it made that sharp turn AGAINST the splittler. If so, Hoyt needs to recall the Redwrx and replace the spitter with a better designed one. If not, they could easily take the bow "blow up" spotlight from Bowtech.


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Outsider said:


> I said in the other Hoyt thread that this "tube" doesn't look right. If that groove is not perfectly on the center of tube, it might tilt to one side and slide off.
> View attachment 6300351


I go by the saying if it can go wrong, it will go wrong. Best of luck.


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

bad design??? But what do I know!


----------



## KyleD88 (Jul 17, 2017)

I think he said that one of the cables snapped. Then the arrow fired up into the riser and then broke into 3 pieces.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Definitely looks like a bad design but i believe his arrow broke and caused the whole thing to blow up .im not suprized by the amount of carnage .it won’t be long if this is a real problem to see many more .


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

I hope and feel like this will be an isolated issue despite surfacing so quickly. Hoyt has always been well known for toughness if for nothing else. I would like to think they were well tested before being put into production but you never know

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

spurlow said:


> The bow isn’t hurt, the reason your arrow is in 3 pieces is because you didn’t have it nocked. Bows don’t break strings for no reason. It amazes me people want take responsibility. Doesn’t matter what brand it is. Own up to your mistakes


didn't take long for this to show up


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

First off, glad you're ok.
Second, sorry about the poor CS.
Third, if you would have posted a question about how's your form before you fired this bow, it would still be together and shooting better than ever...
:wink:

At least you're keeping good spirits about it.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Hoyt's design vs Prime's. Which one looks like it would cause rapid wear?


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hidden Danger said:


> Hoyt's design vs Prime's. Which one looks like it would cause rapid wear?


Prime have been using that design for years... no problem. Hoyt's first time; bow blows up... My moneys on Prime...lol.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Since you BLEW 
Up the pic my old eyes can clearly see that the hoyt design was not very well thought out .looks like prime did some R&D .


Hidden Danger said:


> Hoyt's design vs Prime's. Which one looks like it would cause rapid wear?


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

Little update for you guys. Got to the shop this morning to check on the new Mathews and Hoyt finally called the shop back while we were checking out the other bow. They?re finally sending in a new bow although I am going to take the new mathews as it is a good shooter and I?m pretty iffy on the Hoyt because of what happened. So took them longer than stated but they kept their word.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Daniel so the cable that is U shaped broke? Or the one that runs from top of bow to that tube?


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

The U shaped one on the bottom.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

You'll hear it all on AT...Arrow must have been cracked, nock was bad, you pressed it wrong, you dry fired it etc. glad no one got hurt, I have a Hoyt and have had zero problems, but then again I've had three bowtechs and no problems there either. Hopefully it was just and infant mortality, which no products have 0% rate.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Blasting them on AT probably got them on the ball .all
Archery manufacturers pay attention to this site .


danielf91 said:


> Little update for you guys. Got to the shop this morning to check on the new Mathews and Hoyt finally called the shop back while we were checking out the other bow. They?re finally sending in a new bow although I am going to take the new mathews as it is a good shooter and I?m pretty iffy on the Hoyt because of what happened. So took them longer than stated but they kept their word.


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

Ya, I had a pro defiant this whole year and it shot great and had 0 issues. But it was take care of, albeit a little later than expected. But kudos to Hoyt now.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Before we all blame the design, do we think The op was the first guy to shoot one of these for a half an hour????


----------



## Dickenscpa (May 2, 2015)

erichall84 said:


> I have seen 2 bows dry fired. One was a hoyt charger with 70 lb limbs maxed out. The other was an Elite with 60 lb limbs maxed out. On the hoyt the only thing that happened was the string broke and he lost his cable slide. The Elite that dry fired didn't even brake a string or cable but it did bend the cams. What I'm getting at is both cases were easy fixes and the bows were shooting again very quickly. I was there for both of these. One was me and one was my buddy. Both cases there wasn't even an arrow on the bows at all. Just got complacent and made some stupid mistakes. I just find it odd when I see these pics of bows all blown up. I would think a carbon hoyt should be able to hold up at least as well as a charger. I guess in some cases you don't always get what you pay for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


I've only witnessed one bow dry fired, but it was the same one 3 times. LOL! My best friend is a lifelong hunter and a very accomplished 3 gun competitor. I finally got him into bows late 2014 or early 2015. He killed a deer with a bow his first season. He bought a Prime Impact used and he loved that bow. When I got my No Cam he bought one too. We were over at his house shooting when the guy came over to look at his Prime for sale. They're gabbing and shooting and BAM! My buddy dry fires his new No Cam. Sheared the draw mods is all.

Fast forward maybe a month and I'm with family for our daughter's bday party and I see a text - "Blew my bow" I don't know the circumstances around that one but new mods was all that was needed.

We both get addicted to 3D and our first time out - BAM! He dry fires. He never said a word he walked over to my bag and grabbed my truck keys and just sat in the truck until I finished. LOL! Just a new set of mods.

Third time I witnessed him do it was a month or so later we were BH tuning. We shot a LOT that evening and I said "This is my last arrow." He said he was gonna shoot one more to check something. I have my back to him putting my bow in the case and that old familiar BAM! and then followed by an expletive. Another set of mods.

He dry fired it 4 times and I witnessed 3 of them and he had it checked out at the dealers and they traded with him, no damage to the bow. He's never dry fired again and he bought another No Cam but he was snake bit on that bow for sure. LOL!


----------



## bowshootn70 (Oct 15, 2017)

PFD42 said:


> Say they're tested for 1500 dry fires not 1501. Sorry I couldn't help myself, glad your ok .


1500 dry fires on the riser,read what Hoyt says. They never said anything about dry fires on limbs or limit pockets. Their statement saysc1500 dry fires on riser. But any new design is going to have bugs sometimes,and just because 1 bow blew up for whatever reason doesn't mean it's a bad design. I'm very sure their engineering department is a little more knowledgeable on their design. Every other Bowtech blew up last and still blowing up but folks keep complaining about them, and then still buying them. 1 bad incident doesn't mean a bad design. No one ,even the one that shot the bow will know what the reason for it was. Nock could have been split from slapping arrows and caused it. Alot of fingers can be pointed, but in the end,who's right and who's wrong. If you like the bow that much, let Hoyt replace the bow. I've never had trouble with CS from them. They will get you right. Glad you didn't get hurt to. Looks like it would have been a scary moment for sure.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

bowshootn70 said:


> 1500 dry fires on the riser,read what Hoyt says. They never said anything about dry fires on limbs or limit pockets.


Nope... the risers AND the limbs are both tested to withstand the 1500 dry fire criteria. This does not mean that production bows have all been tested, only that that Hoyt has sacrificed a certain number of bows to the torture test. I'm sure no riser or limb that's ever been dry fired gets sold.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hope for Hoyt it was just a lemon bow. That would be bad to have a newly launched total redesigned platform starting to fail in the field. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Had a Hoyt (Nov 28, 2006)

ppkaprince98 said:


> Hope for Hoyt it was just a lemon bow. That would be bad to have a newly launched total redesigned platform starting to fail in the field.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya that would be bad alright. Kind of like the 2014 CST cables slapping the riser and the 2016 CD 34 #2 cam. Hoyt has a recent track record of bad designs and I didn't even mention the air shox or the Hyperedge Cam.

Something is off with Hoyt. In my opinion the engineering team and management needs to change.


----------



## spurlow (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes there’s always one I guess. But I have been selling Hoyt bows for 12 years. WTH can’t people take responsibility for stupid ass choices. The arrow broke???? The string broke???? So let’s blame the bow. Let’s don’t tell anyone if the arrow was bad or not nocked. It doesn’t matter what brand of bow it is. Cause and effect it’s simple physics. But honestly nobody knows what caused it. Get the facts and analyze it. Is the peep still in the string. That’s a great example of a dry fire.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Lol at the guy who is triggered the bow still should blow into 15 pieces even if you dry fire it.


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

The peep rolled almost the full 20 yards down range. I don't know how far it launched but found it near the target. I am actually reusing the same peep  Also I think Hoyt had agreed to a replacement bow because the damage done was so catastrophic. Who really knows what happened. All I know is they finally called today and the dilemma is over.


----------



## pasc43 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hidden Danger said:


> Hoyt's design vs Prime's. Which one looks like it would cause rapid wear?


I don't really see a difference? The cables are just reversed, ie; bottom cable on Hoyt goes through tube while on prime it's the top cable. Still looks like a sharp bend in the prime cable? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadJD (Oct 25, 2017)

Maybe for 2019 hoyt will introduce a limb that won't fail. 

Come on Hoyt, its time to fix this.

JD.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

pasc43 said:


> I don't really see a difference? The cables are just reversed, ie; bottom cable on Hoyt goes through tube while on prime it's the top cable. Still looks like a sharp bend in the prime cable?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


The Prime doesn't have a sharp bend like the Hoyt. Also, Prime has theirs served IIRC.


----------



## pasc43 (Dec 12, 2016)

Perry24 said:


> The Prime doesn't have a sharp bend like the Hoyt. Also, Prime has theirs served IIRC.


Bend looks the same to me. Dont have a horse in the race just saying I don't see THAT big of difference. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

Prime vs Hoyt isn’t a great comparison. Prime is much more narrow. I will agree that Prime is more radiused and would have less wear - or none? Prime also serves all area contacting donut. 

I think a better design for Hoyt would be Halon, Evolve, Dayton splitter. It spans a wider area. I believe all of those are served as well? At least for sure the part going around the “U”.

This sharp edge with bare string definitely stuck out to me. I just assumed they had tested over and over and over and knew one thing I don’t know. Maybe they still do know something I don’t. 

I really don’t think it’s and off center issue. Machining so precise these days they can get that down pretty easy. If they can’t find true center of that part every time they have some issues.


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

You should of have your wrist strap on and it wouldn't of hit the floor it would of stayed in your hand.
Good thing no harm to you.


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

TRUE HUNT said:


> You should of have your wrist strap on and it wouldn't of hit the floor it would of stayed in your hand.
> Good thing no harm to you.


Oh that happened but it dropped out because after the explode my body naturally dropped my bow forward as if it was a follow through shot and the parts flipped forward and scratched my arm so i pushed it forward and it fell.


----------



## bowshootn70 (Oct 15, 2017)

danielf91 said:


> I am by no means schooled in what every thing on the bow is meant to do. But the techs at the shop said pretty much what you just did. The shop should have some of the new mathews bow tomorrow so I might snag one up if they sent one in a cool color and my draw length, if not ill just sell my pro defiant and get a elite in the meantime.


So a dealer pushing to sell a Mathews bow knows more than Hoyts engineering department. If they were pushing Elite and a Mathews blew up ,then I bet it would be because of the cable system on their new bows that caused the Mathews bow to go. That's why when I go in a shop anywhere,when the techs start talking I just quit listening. There's nothing wrong with the new system with the cables, and that sleeve is beveled off and there's no way it can cut the strings. Another reason I never buy bows hung on the wall for any and everyone to tweet and shoot and make a mess of it. With all 5he changing draw length and draw weight for different ones to shoot,there's no way a bow like that can be close to being tuned. I have 3 different bow companies bows I shoot. Not a fan favorite of one brand. All the top companies have very nice bows,and it's sickening to hear some techs talk about how bad a sad name bow is just to sell another line.


----------



## spurlow (Oct 11, 2010)

The peep blew out? That’s called a dry fire. It’s called cause and effect. Check your arrows regularly. Nice of Hoyt to fix it for you. I’m not bashing you. But peeps don’t fly out for no reason


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

spurlow said:


> The peep blew out? That’s called a dry fire. It’s called cause and effect. Check your arrows regularly. Nice of Hoyt to fix it for you. I’m not bashing you. But peeps don’t fly out for no reason


I thought Hoyt’s were supposed to survive a dry fire?


----------



## shishkabob (Sep 10, 2012)

bowshootn70 said:


> So a dealer pushing to sell a Mathews bow knows more than Hoyts engineering department. If they were pushing Elite and a Mathews blew up ,then I bet it would be because of the cable system on their new bows that caused the Mathews bow to go. That's why when I go in a shop anywhere,when the techs start talking I just quit listening. There's nothing wrong with the new system with the cables, and that sleeve is beveled off and there's no way it can cut the strings. Another reason I never buy bows hung on the wall for any and everyone to tweet and shoot and make a mess of it. With all 5he changing draw length and draw weight for different ones to shoot,there's no way a bow like that can be close to being tuned. I have 3 different bow companies bows I shoot. Not a fan favorite of one brand. All the top companies have very nice bows,and it's sickening to hear some techs talk about how bad a sad name bow is just to sell another line.


Yea the bow shop here does that as well. they try pushing matthews down everyone's throat, except for one guy who pushed hoyt because he shoots for hoyt. but you often hear someone walk in the store and ask to shoot the new elite, bowtech, pse, etc and they will literally look at them and ask why? then go on about how this matthews over here is so much better, and they sell 500 matthews a year, and none ever come back with problems but the other brands are constantly coming back for warranty work etc. then later the guys will complain how they have such a hard time moving other brand of bows, I know they dropped obsession after 1 year because they couldn't move them, and I blame it all on them bashing other brands while promoting one brand. idk if profit margin is greater on matthews, or if there is a he'll of a sales incentive but it's annoying and I tune them out quote frequently


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Adamsdjr said:


> I thought Hoyt’s were supposed to survive a dry fire?


Watch the video, post 101.
No bow is meant to survive a dry fire. Some can better than others.
Hoyt takes a few sacrificial lambs from every product line, dry fire it 1500 times. They will replace cables, strings and cams/axles.
Limbs and riser must pass the test.


----------



## spurlow (Oct 11, 2010)

The bow did survive the dry fire. But strings will not survive. Put strings on it and start shooting


----------



## bowshootn70 (Oct 15, 2017)

nestly said:


> Nope... the risers AND the limbs are both tested to withstand the 1500 dry fire criteria. This does not mean that production bows have all been tested, only that that Hoyt has sacrificed a certain number of bows to the torture test. I'm sure no riser or limb that's ever been dry fired gets sold.


Statement in catalog states 1500 on the tech riser. Dry fire one and they don't have to replace limbs, but they do have to replace the riser. But in any case,like you said they aren't going to dry fire bows and then send them out the door,but it doesn't seem logical that a cable breaks at full draw ,but still has the energy to break an arrow in 3 pieces. 8f that arrow broke in 3 pieces,that was a flaw in the arrow or the way arrow was nocked, regardless of what proshop tech says different. An arrow can't fire if it doesn't have strings pushing it. Most want to blame bows, but it's not sounding feasible to me.


----------



## jakep567 (Feb 19, 2014)

Prime yoke donuts are coming off the string with much less stress and tenison...cable tenison is much more from the hoyts


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

pasc43 said:


> Bend looks the same to me. Dont have a horse in the race just saying I don't see THAT big of difference.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


There is a difference in the radius. Primes are more rounded. Also not sure if serving would work, because of the sharp bend of cable coming out of donut. Haven't seen a problem or heard of one with the Primes. That being said, I like the way the new Hoyts shoot.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Probably got a 1000 shots thru mine with no problems or wear issues thus far. Hopefully that want happen to mine because that would scare the crap outta me!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

spurlow said:


> The peep blew out? That’s called a dry fire. It’s called cause and effect. Check your arrows regularly. Nice of Hoyt to fix it for you. I’m not bashing you. But peeps don’t fly out for no reason


Depends on how the peep was tied in if it wasnt tied around the peep as soon as that string went limp that peep couple have went anywhere on the shot 

That’s why I always tie around the peep ..I have plenty of string sets survive a dry fire and the peep not go anywhere 

But I see a lot of shops that only tie above and below the peep only , big mistake in my opinion...

Lots of variables in this incident, but I have no problem giving the OP the benefit of the doubt ...

All we can do is speculate, he was there we weren’t


----------



## Mathews32155 (Oct 18, 2017)

This is pretty funny. I like Hoyt a lot but I knew this bow would be a nightmare. Just like the DFX 2.0 cams


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Mathews32155 said:


> This is pretty funny. I like Hoyt a lot but I knew this bow would be a nightmare. Just like the DFX 2.0 cams


If you could use that Crystal ball for other purposes...like the enrichment of my bank account, it'd surely be appreciated.
:wink:


----------



## Mathews32155 (Oct 18, 2017)

dajogejr said:


> If you could use that Crystal ball for other purposes...like the enrichment of my bank account, it'd surely be appreciated.
> :wink:


Send me your PayPal address in a pm. I’ll make your Christmas the best ever. I have boat loads of money from Syria. I don’t care about money I give away over 3 Million a year. Don’t chase the paper, chase the dream.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

bowshootn70 said:


> Statement in catalog states 1500 on the tech riser. Dry fire one and they don't have to replace limbs, but they do have to replace the riser. But in any case,like you said they aren't going to dry fire bows and then send them out the door,but it doesn't seem logical that a cable breaks at full draw ,but still has the energy to break an arrow in 3 pieces. 8f that arrow broke in 3 pieces,that was a flaw in the arrow or the way arrow was nocked, regardless of what proshop tech says different. An arrow can't fire if it doesn't have strings pushing it. Most want to blame bows, but it's not sounding feasible to me.


We can all speculate about what happened, but I doubt anyone will ever know unless it was caught on video with enough resolution. Did the cable break first, or did the arrow break and cause a derailment, or maybe something else entirely? I do think the radius inside the barrel is smaller than it should/could be, but I don't believe it would have caused the yoke cable to fail, at least not after only 30 shots.

Another thing to consider when comparing the Hoyt and Prime splitter/donut is the number of strands in the yokes. I've built strings for Primes (Prime Defy) and the yokes were only 14 strands because more than that and they didn't fit in the string grooves in the cam. I did not measure or count the strands on the Hoyt yoke, but I didn't think it was noticeably smaller dia than the cable. Maybe someone with a new Hoyt can measure the yoke cable dia. or get a strand count. 
Also agree with jakep567, that a Hoyt buss cable sees much greater stress at full draw than the string will ever see, with the possible exception of a dry fire. (not making an excuse "IF" it was a failure caused by the small radius on the splitter, I'm just agreeing that just because the Prime donut works on the string does not mean it's equally suited for a cable)


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Mathews32155 said:


> Send me your PayPal address in a pm. I’ll make your Christmas the best ever. I have boat loads of money from Syria. I don’t care about money I give away over 3 Million a year. Don’t chase the paper, chase the dream.


Naw, I'm good. Got more money than I know what to do with because Bill Gates and AOL sent me a fortune for forwarding their email to 10,000 people.
If that ever runs out, I have a few Saudi oil barrons that will gladly give me money once I send them a few bucks for administrative fees.
I'm good...


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

KUDOS to you OP, for posting your incident. Whether or not guys want to see it, there could be a design flaw & you could have prevented someone from serious injuries or at least headaches from having to getting a $1500.00 bow repaired. It is never wrong for doing the right thing.




danielf91 said:


> Little update for you guys. Got to the shop this morning to check on the new Mathews and Hoyt finally called the shop back while we were checking out the other bow. They?re finally sending in a new bow although I am going to take the new mathews as it is a good shooter and I?m pretty iffy on the Hoyt because of what happened. So took them longer than stated but they kept their word.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

dajogejr said:


> Watch the video, post 101.
> No bow is meant to survive a dry fire. Some can better than others.
> Hoyt takes a few sacrificial lambs from every product line, dry fire it 1500 times. They will replace cables, strings and cams/axles.
> Limbs and riser must pass the test.


OK that makes sense. Hoyt’s will fail on a dry fire. I thought with all of their dry fire testing advertising they were trying to get the public to believe they were more durable/better made than other manufacturers bows and were using their dry fire testing to prove that point.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

ex-wolverine said:


> Depends on how the peep was tied in if it wasnt tied around the peep as soon as that string went limp that peep couple have went anywhere on the shot
> 
> That’s why I *always tie around the peep* ..I have plenty of string sets survive a dry fire and the peep not go anywhere
> 
> ...


Agreed for sure! Always tie around the peep!

It amazes me how these guys come to the conclusion that it was operator error and the shop techs have no clue. These guys must be the best in the world. Tom, maybe you could get these gurus to give you some learnin'!!!


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Adamsdjr said:


> OK that makes sense. Hoyt’s will fail on a dry fire. I thought with all of their dry fire testing advertising they were trying to get the public to believe they were more durable/better made than other manufacturers bows and were using their dry fire testing to prove that point.


They are.
How much better? Matter of opinion. If other manufacturers are testing their bows via the dry fire method Hoyt does, you would think they advertise it with proof as a selling point.
I know of now other manufacturer that test this bows in this manner.
You'd think that if manufacturer A can dry fire their bows 10K times they'd want EVERYONE to know about it. I haven't seen it.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

bigbucks170 said:


> where is THE ELKMAN when you need him to figure this mess out? always on every PSE thread instead of a Hoyt issue thread.


This is an obvious case of operator error...:mg::wink::darkbeer:


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

dajogejr said:


> Watch the video, post 101.
> No bow is meant to survive a dry fire. Some can better than others.
> Hoyt takes a few sacrificial lambs from every product line, dry fire it 1500 times. They will replace cables, strings and cams/axles.
> Limbs and riser must pass the test.





Adamsdjr said:


> OK that makes sense. Hoyt’s will fail on a dry fire. I thought with all of their dry fire testing advertising they were trying to get the public to believe they were more durable/better made than other manufacturers bows and were using their dry fire testing to prove that point.


Wait... what?
Limbs and riser ARE designed to withstand a dry fire and that's exactly what Hoyt intends the public to believe by releasing that video.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

dajogejr said:


> They are.
> How much better? Matter of opinion. If other manufacturers are testing their bows via the dry fire method Hoyt does, you would think they advertise it with proof as a selling point.
> I know of now other manufacturer that test this bows in this manner.
> You'd think that if manufacturer A can dry fire their bows 10K times they'd want EVERYONE to know about it. I haven't seen it.


I don’t know why others don’t advertise dry fire testing, but perhaps it is because as in Hoyt’s case it would be meaningless. Hoyt dry fire tests their bows to prove their durability, but if you dry fire a Hoyt bow it will fail. If you dry fire it 1500 times it will catastrophically fail 1500 times. Brilliant. Talk about grasping for straws.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

dajogejr said:


> They are.
> How much better? Matter of opinion. If other manufacturers are testing their bows via the dry fire method Hoyt does, you would think they advertise it with proof as a selling point.
> I know of now other manufacturer that test this bows in this manner.
> You'd think that if manufacturer A can dry fire their bows 10K times they'd want EVERYONE to know about it. I haven't seen it.


I don’t know why others don’t advertise dry fire testing, but perhaps it is because as in Hoyt’s case it would be meaningless. Hoyt dry fire tests their bows to prove their durability, but if you dry fire a Hoyt bow it will fail. If you dry fire it 1500 times it will catastrophically fail 1500 times. Brilliant. Talk about grasping for straws.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

THE ELKMAN said:


> This is an obvious case of operator error...:mg::wink::darkbeer:


the ONLY thing that is obvious is you are the biggest shill on this site. 

keep up the great work!!


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Adamsdjr said:


> I don’t know why others don’t advertise dry fire testing, but perhaps it is because as in Hoyt’s case it would be meaningless. Hoyt dry fire tests their bows to prove their durability, but if you dry fire a Hoyt bow it will fail. If you dry fire it 1500 times it will catastrophically fail 1500 times. Brilliant. Talk about grasping for straws.


How many have you owned and dry fired and tested personally?
And we still don't know exactly what happened in this user's case.
I'm not even sure what point you're trying to make... if you're stating that because one user had a bow break that every time someone dry fires a hoyt it will break, I'd say you're beyond grasping at straws.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Bullhound said:


> the ONLY thing that is obvious is you are the biggest shill on this site.
> 
> keep up the great work!!


Be nice. It's all in good fun!


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

THE ELKMAN said:


> This is an obvious case of operator error...:mg::wink::darkbeer:


lol all good ....I am as big of a PSE fan as you are Hoyt ...I do like all brands of bows and wish no ill on any Bow company 
least favorite is Elite though....


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

dajogejr said:


> How many have you owned and dry fired and tested personally?
> And we still don't know exactly what happened in this user's case.
> I'm not even sure what point you're trying to make... if you're stating that because one user had a bow break that every time someone dry fires a hoyt it will break, I'd say you're beyond grasping at straws.[/QUOTE
> 
> You said that a Hoyt bow is more durable than other brands and proven by the fact that Hoyt dry fires tests their bows. Then you say that if a Hoyt bow is dry fired it will fail. My point is that for the owner of a Hoyt bow their dry fire testing is meaningless. As you said, a Hoyt bow will fail if dry fired.


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Adamsdjr said:


> dajogejr said:
> 
> 
> > How many have you owned and dry fired and tested personally?
> ...


----------



## eyeguy (Feb 5, 2008)

To adamsdjr, You have no idea how often a hoyt bow or any bow will fail when dry fired. Some may fail most times and some might make it hundreds of dry fires in a row before failure. I have dry fired a hoyt a few times. Was testing peep alignment and pulling it with my fingers and hit the back wall sooner than expected and it jumped out of my grip. No issue.


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

I do check my arrows religiously so that?s why this was a surprise for me. Could it have been operator error? Yes could have. Could the cable have had a little nick that caused it? Yes. All I know is we contacted Hoyt and sent them pics and they felt it necessary to send me a new bow. It took them longer than stated and I got frustrated and made the post and the next day they called and are sending it over. They haven?t sent the dealer the return label yet so I believe it?s still in the back. If it?s still there I will try to take some pics of the cams and limbs for you guys to see more. For the curious fellas.


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh and people were saying dealer pushing Mathews down throats. Half of the staff owns Hoyt?s and Mathews bows. Everyone has their own prefrrred brand. I make my own decision on what I decide to own or not own.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Man, I hate to see anyone have a mechanical failure with new equipment!

Are those the stock strings? All of the Verde pattern bows at my shop have the same tan/hunter green string with hunter green cables. Yours look white?

Glad to hear Hoyt took care of you regardless of the cause. That's good customer service IMO.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

rattlinman said:


> Man, I hate to see anyone have a mechanical failure with new equipment!
> 
> Are those the stock strings? All of the Verde pattern bows at my shop have the same tan/hunter green string with hunter green cables. Yours look white?
> 
> Glad to hear Hoyt took care of you regardless of the cause. That's good customer service IMO.


actually, it appears as though his shop took care of him and it took Hoyt a while to pull their collective heads out of their nether regions.............not the best CS at all IMO.


----------



## bowshootn70 (Oct 15, 2017)

Bullhound said:


> actually, it appears as though his shop took care of him and it took Hoyt a while to pull their collective heads out of their nether regions.............not the best CS at all IMO.


Sounds to me like a new bow was sent 14 days after blow up. Bought first from shop sounds like. But most order bows and wait 3-4 months for delivery. So I think 2 weeks is acceptable. Order new bows weeks after a new release and you want get it in 2 weeks. Nothing wrong with CS from Hoyt. They just like any individual is not gonna drop the thousands of dollar deals that need to be shipped for one bow. Again 2 weeks is in good standings.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

danielf91 said:


> View attachment 6299779
> 
> View attachment 6299785
> 
> View attachment 6299787


Well That sucks! Glad it sounds like your'e ok.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

bowshootn70 said:


> Sounds to me like a new bow was sent 14 days after blow up. Bought first from shop sounds like. But most order bows and wait 3-4 months for delivery. So I think 2 weeks is acceptable. Order new bows weeks after a new release and you want get it in 2 weeks. Nothing wrong with CS from Hoyt. They just like any individual is not gonna drop the thousands of dollar deals that need to be shipped for one bow. Again 2 weeks is in good standings.


you are obviously entitled to your opinion. We are, in fact, discussing Hoyts' customer service with THIS INDIVIDUAL. They blew him and his shop off for two weeks. Bad CS in my book. The guy was a Hoyt lover! Hoyt turned a good customer into a NO customer. This has nothing to do with someone ordering a bow and waiting any particular period of time for it to be delivered. This is a brand new bow, bought and paid for. It blew up and Hoyt ignores him and his shop/dealer for a couple weeks...................... 

I have nothing against Hoyt, or any brand for that matter, but you are over the top.................


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

Maybe you should of read the book that comes with the bow and the sticker on the yoke system that says;
DON'T ADD TWIST TO BOTTOM YOKE SYSTEM. ONLY ADD TWIST TO TOP YOKE SYSTEM ONLY.
Why don't post a pic of that and man up that you are your shop messed up.
It's called HUMAN EAROR IT HAPPENS.


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

Lol man up. You guys are seriously over the top. My issue was being ignored. HOYT didn?t have to send me a bow, but they did and I was told to expect it early last week and when it did not arrive the owner of the shop called the rep and was pretty much told he doesn?t know and that he?d call him later that day with an update and never called back or replied. And how do you twist was added? Were you there? You people make a lot of assumptions when you weren?t there.


----------



## Had a Hoyt (Nov 28, 2006)

bowshootn70 said:


> Sounds to me like a new bow was sent 14 days after blow up. Bought first from shop sounds like. But most order bows and wait 3-4 months for delivery. So I think 2 weeks is acceptable. Order new bows weeks after a new release and you want get it in 2 weeks. Nothing wrong with CS from Hoyt. They just like any individual is not gonna drop the thousands of dollar deals that need to be shipped for one bow. Again 2 weeks is in good standings.


Could not disagree more. You totally forgot the communication thing. They said the bow would be there early the next week, then nothing (including no communication about why the bow wasn't there). Very bad CS in my opinion.


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

eyeguy said:


> To adamsdjr, You have no idea how often a hoyt bow or any bow will fail when dry fired. Some may fail most times and some might make it hundreds of dry fires in a row before failure. I have dry fired a hoyt a few times. Was testing peep alignment and pulling it with my fingers and hit the back wall sooner than expected and it jumped out of my grip. No issue.


Testing peep alignment with fingers?!?!?


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

Must of been Russians,Lol


----------



## MRBoutdoors (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow! That?s nuts, glad everyone is ok.


----------



## Had a Hoyt (Nov 28, 2006)

Perry24 said:


> The Prime doesn't have a sharp bend like the Hoyt. Also, Prime has theirs served IIRC.


There is a big difference between the two designs. As stated, the Prime doesn't have as sharp of bend, the splitter has more of a radius and the bearing surface of the string is served.

You got to remember that this thing is vibrating like crazy at the shot. If you think about Hoyt's only in the static situation it doesn't appear that bad, but when you imagine that thing vibrating like crazy it becomes apparent to me that there is design flaw here. Also, the splitter is being mass produced and that process must provide a very smooth surface each and every time or you will have a wear point. Think of a release hook that has a tiny flaw in it and how fast that chews up a D loop. Imagine how fast a tiny flaw in the splitter would chew up unserved cable material... especially at that severe of an angle.

I am not about to drop a dime on a Hoyt until it is proven to be reliable over many months. The Double XL has my interest, but only time will tell if Hoyt got it right or not. Also I am not hearing much about how the bow tunes, I will need to know they tune great before Hoyt gets a dime from me. Hoyt has not earned my trust. The #2 cam on the CD34 was a bad deal, and Hoyt would not even make it right.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

"...Are those the stock strings? All of the Verde pattern bows at my shop have the same tan/hunter green string with hunter green cables. Yours look white..."

I didn't see the pics, but a couple of comments I read made me wonder if strings were swapped as well... 

Not that it matters, just a curiosity. 
Glad to hear Hoyt took care of you regardless of the cause. That's good customer service IMO.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Bullhound said:


> you are obviously entitled to your opinion. We are, in fact, discussing Hoyts' customer service with THIS INDIVIDUAL. They blew him and his shop off for two weeks. Bad CS in my book. The guy was a Hoyt lover! Hoyt turned a good customer into a NO customer. This has nothing to do with someone ordering a bow and waiting any particular period of time for it to be delivered. This is a brand new bow, bought and paid for. It blew up and Hoyt ignores him and his shop/dealer for a couple weeks......................
> 
> I have nothing against Hoyt, or any brand for that matter, but you are over the top.................


Unless I read something wrong Hoyt said they would send a new bow within 2 weeks. Seems they missed it by only 1 day. New releases are by far the busiest time with big shipments going out every day. They were 1 day late and did not question them one bit, just sent a new bow. Sorry, but that is more than acceptable CS.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol please go dry fire your prevail and video it .it will be in a pile .even 50lbs


dajogejr said:


> How many have you owned and dry fired and tested personally?
> And we still don't know exactly what happened in this user's case.
> I'm not even sure what point you're trying to make... if you're stating that because one user had a bow break that every time someone dry fires a hoyt it will break, I'd say you're beyond grasping at straws.


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't know why everyone is fighting over this, it's like you own stock in Hoyt. Bottom line, dudes bow blew up whether it was human error or a lemon bow, schit happens. It didn't steer my decision away. I know plenty of people in my area are buying them up faster then the shops can get them in. The situation could've been worse with an arrow in his body or someone else near him. As far as his decision to buy a different bow....that didn't affect my life any. What would you (in general) do if you had a hunt coming up and were promised a bow by a certain time and it didn't happen, or no communication? I'd find a bow to fill that void, because ain't no way I'm missing my hunt, unless my wife was in labor. As far as the RX-1 being defective, his could've been but everyone else I've talked to that shoot it religiously and have already put deer down, can't stop raving about it. I love it, but I love all the bows from all thr companies this year, I just love the RX-1 the most. :set1_draught2:


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

AR&BOW said:


> Unless I read something wrong Hoyt said they would send a new bow within 2 weeks. Seems they missed it by only 1 day. New releases are by far the busiest time with big shipments going out every day. They were 1 day late and did not question them one bit, just sent a new bow. Sorry, but that is more than acceptable CS.


No, they said early last week. They called yesterday morning the day after I made the archery talk post. So one week late.


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

HbDane said:


> I don't know why everyone is fighting over this, it's like you own stock in Hoyt. Bottom line, dudes bow blew up whether it was human error or a lemon bow, schit happens. It didn't steer my decision away. I know plenty of people in my area are buying them up faster then the shops can get them in. The situation could've been worse with an arrow in his body or someone else near him. As far as his decision to buy a different bow....that didn't affect my life any. What would you (in general) do if you had a hunt coming up and were promised a bow by a certain time and it didn't happen, or no communication? I'd find a bow to fill that void, because ain't no way I'm missing my hunt, unless my wife was in labor. As far as the RX-1 being defective, his could've been but everyone else I've talked to that shoot it religiously and have already put deer down, can't stop raving about it. I love it, but I love all the bows from all thr companies this year, I just love the RX-1 the most. :set1_draught2:


Not going to lie. That bow before the incident was a SWEET shooter. I really liked it.


----------



## Ugly_Duck (Mar 6, 2013)

spurlow said:


> The bow isn’t hurt, the reason your arrow is in 3 pieces is because you didn’t have it nocked. Bows don’t break strings for no reason. It amazes me people want take responsibility. Doesn’t matter what brand it is. Own up to your mistakes


......really?


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I thought Bowtech were the only bows that blew up?


----------



## danielf91 (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh and string swap questions. Not a string swap. The bow got in day of release and I put it on layaway and it was stored in the backroom till I paid it off on Nov 1st.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

The Old Guy said:


> I thought Bowtech were the only bows that blew up?


Hoyt is using bowtech's scatter limb technology this year.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

danielf91 said:


> Oh and string swap questions. Not a string swap. The bow got in day of release and I put it on layaway and it was stored in the backroom till I paid it off on Nov 1st.


Thank, I was just curious because the colors looked totally different.

Good luck with your new Mathews, I hear it's a shooter!


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Could have been tragic, and glad you are fine. 
The truth is we will never know what went wrong.
And it could have been a number of things.
A word about Dave at Spurlows. This guy has been around a while and he is top notch with his Hoyt dealership. Sells the most in SW Florida. I have bought a number of bows from him, well respected in the State of Florida. 
Again glad it turned out to be a bow replacement and not more tragic. 
Regarding Hoyt sometimes it's a bit slow regarding a replacement.
Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilzbow (Aug 30, 2011)

Question - Did the failure happen at while drawing the bow, at full draw or after the string was released? If it happened after release I?d bet there was a nock or arrow failure that caused a dry fire. I?ve had trouble finding nocks that held up on the ultra skinny arrows so based on the arrow breaking in multiple pieces my money is on a nock failure causing a dry fire.

Had the arrow maintained its integrity and the bow blew up after the string was released and bottomed out it?s likely the arrow would?ve been gone before the bow failed and would?ve been undamaged.


----------



## Tilzbow (Aug 30, 2011)

Question - Did the failure happen at while drawing the bow, at full draw or after the string was released? If it happened after release I?d bet there was a nock or arrow failure that caused a dry fire. I?ve had trouble finding nocks that held up on the ultra skinny arrows so based on the arrow breaking in multiple pieces my money is on a nock failure causing a dry fire.

Had the arrow maintained its integrity and the bow blew up after the string was released and bottomed out it?s likely the arrow would?ve been gone before the bow failed and would?ve been undamaged.


----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

OP glad you are ok and not injured! that had to suck and I would have been sick from it. I have one on order in 80#, this post wont make me cancel my order but I will be checking the cables for wear a little more often because of it. Good luck on your hunts


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

danielf91 said:


> Oh and string swap questions. Not a string swap. The bow got in day of release and I put it on layaway and it was stored in the backroom till I paid it off on Nov 1st.



Sorry, didn't want it to sound like an accusation or anything close... Not familiar with Hoyts at all, and I think there was a comment somewhere that I could have read as either a new string or a new string design- I'm guessing the latter and only mentioned it because of another post asking about string colors. 

Like many I think the real issue here is the CS, and even being a week later than expected would be okay in my book, understanding that they [Hoyt] are concentrating on getting as many bows out the door as fast as possible. Could have been a rep said it would ship in a week, but then your specific specs weren't on hand at that time. Who knows, only thing I know is that many are glad you are okay and getting another bow.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Hoyt fanboys are the most sensitive people on the planet


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

0nepin said:


> Hoyt fanboys are the most sensitive people on the planet


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

It’s crazy the stuff you can find on the internet


bambikiller said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

0nepin said:


> It’s crazy the stuff you can find on the internet


Maybe it's just the sites you're visiting where all this man/man affection is so prevalent?


----------



## scpowerman (Sep 19, 2015)

Tilzbow said:


> Question - Did the failure happen at while drawing the bow, at full draw or after the string was released? If it happened after release I?d bet there was a nock or arrow failure that caused a dry fire. I?ve had trouble finding nocks that held up on the ultra skinny arrows so based on the arrow breaking in multiple pieces my money is on a nock failure causing a dry fire.
> 
> Had the arrow maintained its integrity and the bow blew up after the string was released and bottomed out it?s likely the arrow would?ve been gone before the bow failed and would?ve been undamaged.


He said in an earlier post it happened upon release


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

0nepin said:


> It’s crazy the stuff you can find on the internet


self portrait of one pin and hidden danger


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

It’s actually elkman and zekezoe .seen it on y’all Facebook and made a comment and both of you unfriended me .#ridingredsubaruwrxwithhim.


zekezoe said:


> self portrait of one pin and hidden danger


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

0nepin said:


> It’s actually elkman and zekezoe .seen it on y’all Facebook and made a comment and both of you unfriended me .#ridingredsubaruwrxwithhim.


haha.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Dudes ya'll too much.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

You got me , i went to hoyts web site and seen those pic .I figured they going to come out with something else for the ata show but they are just coming out of the closet


nestly said:


> Maybe it's just the sites you're visiting where all this man/man affection is so prevalent?


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

spurlow said:


> The bow isn’t hurt, the reason your arrow is in 3 pieces is because you didn’t have it nocked. Bows don’t break strings for no reason. It amazes me people want take responsibility. Doesn’t matter what brand it is. Own up to your mistakes


Wow....you'd think Jesus works for Hoyt the way you quickly rush in to try and save face for them lol. With their new bus cable design...I can see these posts getting popular in the future


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

juspassinthru said:


> Wow....you'd think Jesus works for Hoyt the way you quickly rush in to try and save face for them lol. With their new bus cable design...I can see these posts getting popular in the future


I don't think someone jumping to the conclusion that it was operator error is any more irrational than someone jumping to the conclusion that the buss cable failed. After a bow is already in pieces, it's difficult to be certain what failed first. When there's a broken string and broken arrow it's merely a chicken/egg argument at that point. Would be better if no one made accusatory comments without knowing the facts.. but that's clearly not what happens regardless of which side of fence the accuser happens to be.


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

danielf91 said:


> View attachment 6299779
> 
> View attachment 6299785
> 
> View attachment 6299787


Why is arrow in three pieces?


----------



## Marty123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hoyt does a 1500 dry fire test so even if the arrow wasn't nocked etc. whatever the reason it still blew up. WOW! and regardless the reason if Hoyt hasn't got back with him not good business. Just saying


----------



## spurlow (Oct 11, 2010)

juspassinthru said:


> Wow....you'd think Jesus works for Hoyt the way you quickly rush in to try and save face for them lol. With their new bus cable design...I can see these posts getting popular in the future


Wow you would think you might have learned something as much time as you spend on here. At least you have great typing skills along with being a backseat archery technician


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Marty123 said:


> Hoyt does a 1500 dry fire test so even if the arrow wasn't nocked etc. whatever the reason it still blew up. WOW! and regardless the reason if Hoyt hasn't got back with him not good business. Just saying


A lot has happened since the OP's first post.... seems to be quite satisfied with the way he's being taken care of in his last update...

As for why the bow came apart, apparently no one knows, but there are bows that end up in pieces every day from every manufacturer for a variety of reasons...


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

spurlow said:


> Wow you would think you might have learned something as much time as you spend on here. At least you have great typing skills along with being a backseat archery technician


If you were half as good a tech as you are a smart axx, you'd be pretty darn good. Get over yourself bro


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

juspassinthru said:


> If you were half as good a tech as you are a smart axx, you'd be pretty darn good. Get over yourself bro


Actually he is even a better owner with an untarnished reputation in this industry


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

vito9999 said:


> Actually he is even a better owner with an untarnished reputation in this industry


I’m drunk and confused, which one has the untarnished rep?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

jmack73 said:


> I’m drunk and confused, which one has the untarnished rep?


pretty sure they're talking about me.... I haven't started yet, so technically, my reputation is untarnished. with all of the wisdom I have gained here, I think i'm ready to take the next step.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

jmack73 said:


> I’m drunk and confused, which one has the untarnished rep?


the man from frostproof


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

My rep is untarnished, unless you talk to my ex wife or prerty much anyone thay knows me. But that RX-1 definitely is NOT defective. Daniels may have been wguch sucks. But there's always one


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

roosiebull said:


> pretty sure they're talking about me.... I haven't started yet, so technically, my reputation is untarnished. with all of the wisdom I have gained here, I think i'm ready to take the next step.


Isn't this stuff AWESOME! You just can't make it up. What rig did you decide to try? Have you shot a bunch yet?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Isn't this stuff AWESOME! You just can't make it up. What rig did you decide to try? Have you shot a bunch yet?


I have not shot any, I live well off the beaten path when it comes to archery shops unfortunately, I will make a trip to the valley when I can and shoot all of them that interest me, I have no idea why, but I figure I would let Elite release their 18' bows before making a trip. exciting year so far as far as bows go. I know lots of people are bummed, but there are several that have my interest this year, and I WILL be buying a new bow this year.

may even shoot some PSE's, but they would sure have to shoot good and feel good for me to get past the ugly:wink:


----------



## Krispeter (Aug 29, 2016)

I got one on order , this thread is taking the joy out it , always been happy with my Hoyt's , makes me nervous though


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Krispeter said:


> I got one on order , this thread is taking the joy out it , always been happy with my Hoyt's , makes me nervous though


Have no fear. It's the best pure hunting bow they have produced to date.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

vito9999 said:


> Actually he is even a better owner with an untarnished reputation in this industry


You mean the guy that said. You can’t get a two track Elite to bareshaft tune or shaving the vanes off but leaving the small bases still intact still guides the bareshaft. Or a bareshaft will not fly the same as a fletched arrow unless you pull your bow out of tune. 

These would all be false assumptions 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

roosiebull said:


> I have not shot any, I live well off the beaten path when it comes to archery shops unfortunately, I will make a trip to the valley when I can and shoot all of them that interest me, I have no idea why, but I figure I would let Elite release their 18' bows before making a trip. exciting year so far as far as bows go. I know lots of people are bummed, but there are several that have my interest this year, and I WILL be buying a new bow this year.
> 
> may even shoot some PSE's, but they would sure have to shoot good and feel good for me to get past the ugly:wink:


If I were you I would shoot the PSEs loooong before I would even consider buying the Elite cam system. If you get PSE go aluminum though.


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

Krispeter said:


> I got one on order , this thread is taking the joy out it , always been happy with my Hoyt's , makes me nervous though


WHY??? Because one bow has a problem? If any bow in the industry has a proven track record its hoyt... Heck people still buy bowtechs after them blowing up by the hundreds. And you still can find PSE at the local seven eleven curb market...


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

Krispeter said:


> I got one on order , this thread is taking the joy out it , always been happy with my Hoyt's , makes me nervous though


I have one on order also, but this does not bug me. I know a couple store owners that sell the RedWRX and a few of my friends have bought them, and not a single one has had any issues. Out of the tens of thousands of bows that are out there, this is the only one I have heard with issues.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> You mean the guy that said. You can’t get a two track Elite to bareshaft tune or shaving the vanes off but leaving the small bases still intact still guides the bareshaft. Or a bareshaft will not fly the same as a fletched arrow unless you pull your bow out of tune.
> 
> These would all be false assumptions
> 
> ...



I still feel as though leaving the vane bases attached if providing arrow stabilization.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol I agree one bow blowing up should not be a cause for alarm.the dig you had to take at PSE makes you look insecure in your bow of choice.


Ncturkeycaller said:


> WHY??? Because one bow has a problem? If any bow in the industry has a proven track record its hoyt... Heck people still buy bowtechs after them blowing up by the hundreds. And you still can find PSE at the local seven eleven curb market...


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

0nepin said:


> Lol I agree one bow blowing up should not be a cause for alarm.the dig you had to take at PSE makes you look insecure in your bow of choice.


I have had this year 2 halon32’s,reign 7, and 3 Hoyt’s one being an Rx1. Oh and a impulse 34. I’m not insecure on anything. But you know I’m right on everyone everywhere selling Pse. Box stores, pro shops, convenient stores etc etc.......  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol man you go through a lot of bows .two halon 32 ? 7 bows just this year ?


Ncturkeycaller said:


> I have had this year 2 halon32’s,reign 7, and 3 Hoyt’s one being an Rx1. Oh and a impulse 34. I’m not insecure on anything. But you know I’m right on everyone everywhere selling Pse. Box stores, pro shops, convenient stores etc etc.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

danielf91 said:


> I was in shock actually lol. My wife was shooting her bow right next to me and another gentleman as well and the look on their faces was hilarious! I stood there with my face in awe holding a imaginary bow while the actual bow was on the floor.


This made me laugh. I can only imagine.


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

0nepin said:


> Lol I agree one bow blowing up should not be a cause for alarm.the dig you had to take at PSE makes you look insecure in your bow of choice.


I have had this year 2 halon32’s,reign 7, and 3 Hoyt’s one being an Rx1. Oh and a impulse 34. I’m not insecure on anything. But you know I’m right on everyone everywhere selling Pse. Box stores, pro shops, convenient stores etc etc.......  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

0nepin said:


> Lol man you go through a lot of bows .two halon 32 ? 7 bows just this year ?


Actually more if you count last models


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

i have never seen a box store or seven eleven selling pse pro series.


Ncturkeycaller said:


> I have had this year 2 halon32’s,reign 7, and 3 Hoyt’s one being an Rx1. Oh and a impulse 34. I’m not insecure on anything. But you know I’m right on everyone everywhere selling Pse. Box stores, pro shops, convenient stores etc etc.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hoyt Redwrx Carbon shorty quiver worth the cash? thinking about putting one on PSE Stealth seeing there is no holes on the
riser to mount a PSE Eclips two piece quiver....wanting something light and Carbon to go with the Stealth


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

0nepin said:


> i have never seen a box store or seven eleven selling pse pro series.


It’s a joke. Simmer down bud! I like Pse and I’m very interested in the evolve 35. Seems they have a great cam in the evolve cam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

spike camp said:


> I still feel as though leaving the vane bases attached if providing arrow stabilization.


Another lost soul 

It’s easy to test
Take a bow out of tune with a slight tail right or left at 20 yards. Shoot one bareshaft with just the thin base that doesn’t measure even a 1/16 and a clean bareshaft with no base. There will be zero correction with the one that has the bases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I wouldn’t care if they sold them at the seven eleven.the bow either works for me or it doesn’t.


Ncturkeycaller said:


> It’s a joke. Simmer down bud! I like Pse and I’m very interested in the evolve 35. Seems they have a great cam in the evolve cam.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

0nepin said:


> I wouldn’t care if they sold them at the seven eleven.the bow either works for me or it doesn’t.


What if it has plastic limb pockets? :wink:


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Rhyno_09 said:


> I have one on order also, but this does not bug me. I know a couple store owners that sell the RedWRX and a few of my friends have bought them, and not a single one has had any issues. Out of the tens of thousands of bows that are out there, this is the only one I have heard with issues.


Agreed. It was a bad cable. Nothing else. $h!t happens. AT least they didn't put a brick for a grip on it so they could avoid royalties...


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Agreed. It was a bad cable. Nothing else. $h!t happens. AT least they didn't put a brick for a grip on it so they could avoid royalties...


Could've been worse. They could've outsourced their carbon risers to China. Oh wait.....


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Hidden Danger said:


> Could've been worse. They could've outsourced their carbon risers to China. Oh wait.....


Are you telling us that you know that PSE carbon risers are made in China ! Must be why you like em so !!!!!


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Then it would not work for me .If pse goes to plastic limb pocket on all there bows then I’m done with them.just that simple


LetThemGrow said:


> What if it has plastic limb pockets? :wink:


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

ravensgait said:


> Are you telling us that you know that PSE carbon risers are made in China ! Must be why you like em so !!!!!


I just spewed bourbon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

PSE riser are made by Trex in Wisconsin and Hoyt riser are made by Prince In China .


ravensgait said:


> Are you telling us that you know that PSE carbon risers are made in China ! Must be why you like em so !!!!!


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

The bridge riser was not and is not a hoyt design so nobody owes hoyt any royalties,matter of fact hoyt has to be the least innovative archery company of the big four of my lifetime.Pse has moved forward with a better riser design that’s all.


THE ELKMAN said:


> Agreed. It was a bad cable. Nothing else. $h!t happens. AT least they didn't put a brick for a grip on it so they could avoid royalties...


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

0nepin said:


> PSE riser are made by Trex in Wisconsin and Hoyt riser are made by Prince In China .


And you are so FOS your eyes must be brown


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol you can’t handle the truth.


ravensgait said:


> And you are so FOS your eyes must be brown


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

THE ELKMAN said:


> roosiebull said:
> 
> 
> > I have not shot any, I live well off the beaten path when it comes to archery shops unfortunately, I will make a trip to the valley when I can and shoot all of them that interest me, I have no idea why, but I figure I would let Elite release their 18' bows before making a trip. exciting year so far as far as bows go. I know lots of people are bummed, but there are several that have my interest this year, and I WILL be buying a new bow this year.
> ...


 ill agree to that one. Shot the xpedite yesterday. Very fine shooting bow


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

0nepin said:


> Lol you can’t handle the truth.


LMAo you ought to change your name to oneSpin as you and the truth are not on a first name basis .


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> You mean the guy that said. You can’t get a two track Elite to bareshaft tune or shaving the vanes off but leaving the small bases still intact still guides the bareshaft. Or a bareshaft will not fly the same as a fletched arrow unless you pull your bow out of tune.
> 
> These would all be false assumptions
> 
> ...



Now I did not say he was a bridge builder after building just one bridge.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Me and the truth are best friends.your the only one that has not excepted the truth.why don’t you give Hoyt a call and see if there’s made in the USA .your little Hoyt heart will be broken and you will come back here saying stuff like , who cares where it’s made ?its a world economy!!! That was the last comeback from the hoyt fanboys when they found out the truth.


ravensgait said:


> LMAo you ought to change your name to oneSpin as you and the truth are not on a first name basis .


----------



## Tylerdb22 (Nov 24, 2017)

Either a very bad defect and that bow was never test fired or something during the setup...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spurlow (Oct 11, 2010)

vito9999 said:


> Now I did not say he was a bridge builder after building just one bridge.


Yes Ontarget7 the guy that sets up and tunes more bows in a month than you do all year. Grow a set of balls and talk tom me direct. I don’t post make believe BS about bows sprinkled with pixy dust. A 70 pound bow should pull 70 when setup correctly.Not 74 or 73
C


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

spurlow said:


> Yes Ontarget7 the guy that sets up and tunes more bows in a month than you do all year. Grow a set of balls and talk tom me direct. I don’t post make believe BS about bows sprinkled with pixy dust. A 70 pound bow should pull 70 when setup correctly.Not 74 or 73
> C


i thought most bows were supposed to peak 2 pounds over listed weight. Am i wrong on this?


----------



## spurlow (Oct 11, 2010)

Most bows when you set them to poundage specs and measure draw length they are spot on.Its ridiculous to twist up the cables when you can lengthen the draw instead


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

0nepin said:


> Me and the truth are best friends.your the only one that has not excepted the truth.why don’t you give Hoyt a call and see if there’s made in the USA .your little Hoyt heart will be broken and you will come back here saying stuff like , who cares where it’s made ?its a world economy!!! That was the last comeback from the hoyt fanboys when they found out the truth.


LMAo yeah I except or take exception to your BS but then that is all you ever have or one could say I accept that you don't know chit lolol By the way numnuts unlike yourself I am no fan boy so no need to spread BS as you do .. So keep on posting BS oneSpin its all ya got .


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

spurlow said:


> Yes Ontarget7 the guy that sets up and tunes more bows in a month than you do all year. Grow a set of balls and talk tom me direct. I don’t post make believe BS about bows sprinkled with pixy dust. A 70 pound bow should pull 70 when setup correctly.Not 74 or 73
> C



Here’s my phone number 
435-592-6106

Most bows will peak out a couple pounds over, most people are aware of this. Since you are a Hoyt dealer you should be well aware, or not. 

So you have a customer and wants his bow to peak out at 72# and you tell them, nope, bow should only be set to 70# tops 

I don’t even tune anymore so if you need any tips just give me a shout


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

spurlow said:


> Most bows when you set them to poundage specs and measure draw length they are spot on.Its ridiculous to twist up the cables when you can lengthen the draw instead


Since you tune so many bows you should know there are a whole lot of bows that don’t measure to true draw length when you spec them out to exact peak weight of 70# or 60# etc 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Here’s my phone number
> 435-592-6106
> 
> Most bows will peak out a couple pounds over, most people are aware of this. Since you are a Hoyt dealer you should be well aware, or not.
> ...


Very true, most bows will indeed peak a couple #'s over. Most on the amateur level know this.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Amateur


spurlow said:


> Yes Ontarget7 the guy that sets up and tunes more bows in a month than you do all year. Grow a set of balls and talk tom me direct. I don’t post make believe BS about bows sprinkled with pixy dust. A 70 pound bow should pull 70 when setup correctly.Not 74 or 73
> C


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> Very true, most bows will indeed peak a couple #'s over. Most on the amateur level know this.


I would completely agree with you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol your just a know nothing and a waste of time .you are to scared to call Hoyt and verify the truth .you just want to get on an post BS .I will not respond to any more of your post because your a joke.


ravensgait said:


> LMAo yeah I except or take exception to your BS but then that is all you ever have or one could say I accept that you don't know chit lolol By the way numnuts unlike yourself I am no fan boy so no need to spread BS as you do .. So keep on posting BS oneSpin its all ya got .


----------



## rok1167 (Sep 20, 2007)

0nepin said:


> The bridge riser was not and is not a hoyt design so nobody owes hoyt any royalties,matter of fact hoyt has to be the least innovative archery company of the big four of my lifetime.Pse has moved forward with a better riser design that’s all.


why are you on every thread i go on bashing hoyt? nobody can take you seriously, seriously


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I have not bashed Hoyt.look into it yourself. There carbon riser are made by Prince in China .dont take anybody on the Internet seriously without doing your research first .


rok1167 said:


> why are you on every thread i go on bashing hoyt? nobody can take you seriously, seriously


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

0nepin said:


> I have not bashed Hoyt.look into it yourself....


I have no recollection of ever having had any interaction with you prior to Hoyt's release of the RX-1 a few weeks ago, and I'd have to say you have exhibited a considerable negative attitude toward the RX and Hoyt in general during that time. You've been ragging on them pretty hard about the price, the hand shock, the speed, and the location of manufacture..... you may not consider that "bashing" but the average observer probably would. If you don't want the reputation of being a Hoyt hater, then perhaps tone down the rhetoric... just sayin'


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I will have to dial it down some .but my post have been honest .l truly was expecting to really like the Rx1 but left very disappointed.


nestly said:


> I have no recollection of ever having had any interaction with you prior to Hoyt's release of the RX-1 a few weeks ago, and I'd have to say you have exhibited a considerable negative attitude toward the RX and Hoyt in general during that time. You've been ragging on them pretty hard about the price, the hand shock, the speed, and the location of manufacture..... you may not consider that "bashing" but the average observer probably would. Just sayin'


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

0nepin said:


> I will have to dial it down some .but my post have been honest .l truly was expecting to really like the Rx1 but left very disappointed.


I see your comments on every RX1 thread on AT, we get it, it did not live up to your expectations. Funny, I remember the exact same rhetoric when Hoyt released their first carbon bow, the Element in 2011. It too failed to meet your expectations........for the exact same reasons. You raved about PSE then, exactly like you do today........


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

You have forgotten I bought the element and liked the way it shot .it was very dead in the hands unlike the Rx1 but i had finish issues with it like everybody who got one of the first black elements.it been along time and was hoping the Rx1 shot like the element but had a better finish than my old element.hoyt was a pai over the finish issue at first but after it became such a large scale issue they took care of it


DJO said:


> I see your comments on every RX1 thread on AT, we get it, it did not live up to your expectations. Funny, I remember the exact same rhetoric when Hoyt released their first carbon bow, the Element in 2011. It too failed to meet your expectations........for the exact same reasons. You raved about PSE then, exactly like you do today........


----------



## spurlow (Oct 11, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Here’s my phone number [emoji6]
> 435-592-6106
> 
> Most bows will peak out a couple pounds over, most people are aware of this. Since you are a Hoyt dealer you should be well aware, or not.
> ...


Narcissism is a disease &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;. But I remember a guy that said swapping shims wasn’t required. Now he tells everyone to do it. I will
call you tomorrow


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

spurlow said:


> Narcissism is a disease . But I remember a guy that said swapping shims wasn’t required. Now he tells everyone to do it. I will
> call you tomorrow


You should know then that you actually don’t usually need to swap if your not concerned about where centershot ends up. 

I will be waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

nestly said:


> I have no recollection of ever having had any interaction with you prior to Hoyt's release of the RX-1 a few weeks ago, and I'd have to say you have exhibited a considerable negative attitude toward the RX and Hoyt in general during that time. You've been ragging on them pretty hard about the price, the hand shock, the speed, and the location of manufacture..... you may not consider that "bashing" but the average observer probably would. If you don't want the reputation of being a Hoyt hater, then perhaps tone down the rhetoric... just sayin'


So posting actual verified "facts" is now considered "bashing"? When did this happen?


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Hidden Danger said:


> So posting actual verified "facts" is now considered "bashing"? When did this happen?


What facts? 

1) *Price*: Hoyt carbons are expensive.., and they always have been. When someone makes a point of bringing up the price in topics that otherwise have nothing to do with price, then yes, I'd have to say that person is trying "too hard" to disparage the company.
2) *Hand shock*: Purely subjective. I've read at least as many reviews reporting low hand shock as have reports of high hand shock.
3) *Speed*: To the best of my knowledge, neither you nor Onepin has actually tested an RX-1 using the ATA standard test criteria of 70 lbs / 30" draw / 350grain arrow, yet it has been frequently claimed that the "RX-1 doesn't make the speed" despite the fact that others who have tested at 70/30/350 have seen that they do. I'll also point out that it has suggested that the accuracy of the chrono you used has not been verified.
4) *Foreign made riser*: Same as #1. It's one thing to have a discussion about where the riser is made, but when someone continuously brings it up in nearly every RX-1 topic, it's NOT unclear what their motivation really is.

I wouldn't expect you to agree with the points made above, because from the perspective of someone that's had no previous history with either of you two, it sure seems like you have an agenda of challenging anyone that has a different opinion of the RX-1 than you do. As I said above, if you don't want to appear to be Hoyt haters, then maybe tone down the rhetoric...


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Nestly, to be honest, Hidden Danger, and Onepin's disdain for the RX-1 doesn't bother me, but that was REALLY well stated, and I don't see how anyone could argue your points, well thought out reply.


----------



## luciogod (Feb 9, 2015)

[emoji897]

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

luciogod said:


> [emoji897]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


x2


----------



## Tacoma#12 (Jun 12, 2017)

Usually haters that bash so hard are just completely upset that a product is better than what they have. I know people have different opinions on hand shock and such, but if you think the RX has alot of hand shock then you have 5ruly no understanding of how a bow should feel. And as far as saying something about coming from China, that's a damn joke. Every electronic in your house is from over seas, but I guess that's OK tho. Because you "have" to have a TV and DVD player, wow, if folks don't want to shoot Hoyt, just say it's not for me. But this BS bashing is childish and like I said,usually just the overspin of jealousy. No you don't "have" to switch limbs out either, it's were you want it to end up. And Onepin,for you to say you're not bashing Hoyt is a joke. If yours was so much better you'd spend more time shooting it and less time trying to convince folks something is worse than what you have. I could talk the same talk about PSE. But I just say it's not the bow for me, no need to be so childish about any bow made today. If you can't shoot any of the top brands then you simply are not a tuner nor a shooter. That's a fact.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

This nonsense is still going? Until we start seeing multiple reports of RX-1s exploding for no good reason there is no story here. I have zero interest in buying one but certainly don't consider the bow to be junk because of a one off issue that nobody fully understands the cause of. Get over it people....and move on.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

0nepin said:


> I have not bashed Hoyt.look into it yourself. There carbon riser are made by Prince in China .dont take anybody on the Internet seriously without doing your research first .


Its all you do little dude you talk chit , the guy is right you just talk chit and nothing else 


rok1167 said:


> why are you on every thread i go on bashing hoyt? nobody can take you seriously, seriously


LMAO probably gets a woody every time he sees the word Hoyt in a thread title lol 



0nepin said:


> Lol your just a know nothing and a waste of time .you are to scared to call Hoyt and verify the truth .you just want to get on an post BS .I will not respond to any more of your post because your a joke.


Onespin why not stop responding until you get some kind of clue ! Talk about what you actually know instead of just talking .


----------



## tek (Feb 1, 2005)

nestly said:


> What facts?
> 
> 1) *Price*: Hoyt carbons are expensive.., and they always have been. When someone makes a point of bringing up the price in topics that otherwise have nothing to do with price, then yes, I'd have to say that person is trying "too hard" to disparage the company.
> 2) *Hand shock*: Purely subjective. I've read at least as many reviews reporting low hand shock as have reports of high hand shock.
> ...


Very well said sir.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Typical fanboy response.if you think that today’s bows should have handshock to the level of the Rx1 then you should be happy ,my bows do not .out of all the new bows I have shot this year it had by far the most .I prefer the way a triax or a realm feels at the shot or even the carbon element was a pleasure to shoot compared to the Rx1.so what hoyt carbon riser are made in China ? That won’t bother some but it will other.comparing bows to electronics is stupid,we don’t have really any choice with electronics but we do with bows not that it would matter to you .if posting my honest opinion about the Rx1 upsets you or you think it’s bashing i couldn’t careless.But the realm and triax have at lot less hand shock .the Rx1 is a good bow but not a good value Imho.if this is bashing to you i seriously do not care .best bow i have shot this year is the Triax then the realm .the Rx1 isn’t the bow for me . Btw I have never picked a bow that i could of stack arrows with and the Rx1 is as accurate as any bow I have shot but so are the triax and realm


Tacoma#12 said:


> Usually haters that bash so hard are just completely upset that a product is better than what they have. I know people have different opinions on hand shock and such, but if you think the RX has alot of hand shock then you have 5ruly no understanding of how a bow should feel. And as far as saying something about coming from China, that's a damn joke. Every electronic in your house is from over seas, but I guess that's OK tho. Because you "have" to have a TV and DVD player, wow, if folks don't want to shoot Hoyt, just say it's not for me. But this BS bashing is childish and like I said,usually just the overspin of jealousy. No you don't "have" to switch limbs out either, it's were you want it to end up. And Onepin,for you to say you're not bashing Hoyt is a joke. If yours was so much better you'd spend more time shooting it and less time trying to convince folks something is worse than what you have. I could talk the same talk about PSE. But I just say it's not the bow for me, no need to be so childish about any bow made today. If you can't shoot any of the top brands then you simply are not a tuner nor a shooter. That's a fact.


----------



## luciogod (Feb 9, 2015)

RedWrx!









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep ,hoyt has had a reputation of building very durable bows for a long time and one blowing up won’t tarnish that at all and i expect this to be an isolated incident.


Predator said:


> This nonsense is still going? Until we start seeing multiple reports of RX-1s exploding for no good reason there is no story here. I have zero interest in buying one but certainly don't consider the bow to be junk because of a one off issue that nobody fully understands the cause of. Get over it people....and move on.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Why do I keep checking back to this nonsense


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cp616 (Nov 23, 2017)

triumph said:


> Why do I keep checking back to this nonsense
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can say that again


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

> Anybody having wear at the new splitter? Curious to see how this design holds out.
> 
> It is interesting to me that at every metal contact point the cable or string is served, except of course the cable at the splitter.
> 
> ...



View attachment 6311005


found this in the hoyt discussion


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

triumph said:


> Why do I keep checking back to this nonsense
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's like a bad car accident or a train wreck, as much as you don't want to look, you just can't help it. I check in to see the drama between everyone Pro Hoyt vs. Onepin and Hidden Danger. I find it extremely entertaining. Especially how all the Hoyt boys get super pissed. I unleashed my inner demon on onepin in a different thread..... could've been this one, don't quite remember but everyone is entitled to their opinion. God Bless America. It's like a hunters internet soap opera. I love it


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

An isolated (for now) incident and 5 sentence post has invoked an 11 page 265 post thread!!!!!! LOL


----------



## GoofyArcher (Sep 21, 2015)

fluke, im sure


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

spurlow said:


> Yes Ontarget7 the guy that sets up and tunes more bows in a month than you do all year. Grow a set of balls and talk tom me direct. I don’t post make believe BS about bows sprinkled with pixy dust. A 70 pound bow should pull 70 when setup correctly.Not 74 or 73
> C


You don't want to argue with OnPSE-7 on this one he is irrefutable when it comes to all things carbon riser... ____ (Talk about a guy that sold out)


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

THE ELKMAN said:


> You don't want to argue with OnPSE-7 on this one he is irrefutable when it com
> es to all things carbon riser... ____ (Talk about a guy that sold out)


Has Hoyt issued a recall yet on the RX1?


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

HbDane said:


> It's like a bad car accident or a train wreck, as much as you don't want to look, you just can't help it. I check in to see the drama between everyone Pro Hoyt vs. Onepin and Hidden Danger. I find it extremely entertaining. Especially how all the Hoyt boys get super pissed. I unleashed my inner demon on onepin in a different thread..... could've been this one, don't quite remember but everyone is entitled to their opinion. God Bless America. It's like a hunters internet soap opera. I love it


Anyone is entitled to an informed opinion , LOL I find oneSpin annoying but then I have never been very tolerant of stupid


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

ravensgait said:


> Anyone is entitled to an informed opinion , LOL I find oneSpin annoying but then I have never been very tolerant of stupid



Dude, from a purely out side prospective....you come off as no better or worse.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

spike camp said:


> Dude, from a purely out side prospective....you come off as no better or worse.


LOL and yet I post on what is not what I want to be.. I don't knock a MFGs bow just because I am a fan of another . I talk about facts and sure I can make a mistake but can own em . How is that being like mister BS .


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

I’m not defending onepin in any way, but his posts seem to be either his personal findings or opinions.
No big deal. 
He’s not knocking or BSing anything...the mass weight was his biggest gripe and Hoyt has absolutely,100% stretched the facts on that aspect...which imo should be recognized.

You’re just talking hard smack on him at every turn.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

its nice to have the haters point out flaws or opinions of the brand you shoot ...obviously if you shoot the bow they
are bashing you know first hand if there is any merit to what they say...sometimes its hard to see issues haha but
the haters eyes are keen at finding problems it can be helpful..lots of new models have flaws they get worked out 
mid year or next years bows from every bow company......


----------



## Elitedraw31 (Jul 6, 2016)

That sucks


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Man i would not give ravenlunatics any attention.i have him on my ignorant list lol I mean ignore list .he just a chit talker that hasn’t even shot any of the bows we are discussing but he just has opinions about our opinions that we came away with after we actually shot these bows .the guy probably has no friends in real life and he thinks he is important on here .just another life’s looser .hell if he actually shot the Rx1 maybe he could share his own opinion but no he just like to talk chit and thinks it makes him look cool .he really seems very desperate to feel important on here .my opinion of the Rx1 is honestly how i felt about it and shared by many. .


spike camp said:


> I’m not defending onepin in any way, but his posts seem to be either his personal findings or opinions.
> No big deal.
> He’s not knocking or BSing anything...the mass weight was his biggest gripe and Hoyt has absolutely,100% stretched the facts on that aspect...which imo should be recognized.
> 
> You’re just talking hard smack on him at every turn.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

0nepin said:


> Man i would not give ravenlunatics any attention.i have him on my ignorant list lol I mean ignore list .he just a chit talker that hasn’t even shot any of the bows we are discussing but he just has opinions about our opinions that we came away with after we actually shot these bows .the guy probably has no friends in real life and he thinks he is important on here .just another life’s looser .hell if he actually shot the Rx1 maybe he could share his own opinion but no he just like to talk chit and thinks it makes him look cool .he really seems very desperate to feel important on here .my opinion of the Rx1 is honestly how i felt about it and shared by many. .


I find those comments irritating....

Merely having shot a particular model bow does not automatically make that person a credible or objective source of information about that particular model. There are certainly people at AT that you would not trust to give a fair and objective review of a Mathews or PSE... so IMO you should not be surprised if perhaps some question the objectivity of your critique(s) either. The knife cuts both ways.

I enjoy a good debate about archery related topics as much as anyone, but the mean spirited personal attacks are unnecessary (all of them, not just the one quoted in this reply)


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Its defective.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I agree with you but he has nothing to add but insults and if dishes it out he will have to take it also .but different strokes for different folks.my review of the Rx1 is honest and some won’t agree and some will .but that dude started the personal attacks because he has nothing else.some of my good friends own the Rx1 and like it ,we have different opinions of it and that’s fine shoot what you like but there no need
To get emotional because somebody doesn’t like your bow of choice.to many snowflakes these days ...


nestly said:


> I find those comments irritating....
> 
> Merely having shot a particular model bow does not automatically make that person a credible or objective source of information about that particular model. There are certainly people at AT that you would not trust to give a fair and objective review of a Mathews or PSE... so IMO you should not be surprised if perhaps some question the objectivity of your critique(s) either. The knife cuts both ways.
> 
> I enjoy a good debate about archery related topics as much as anyone, but the mean spirited personal attacks are unnecessary (all of them, not just the one quoted in this reply)


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

What happened to the good old days when people would respect each other. And if you didn't have anything nice to say you kept your mouth shut. I'm sure glad there are a few creditable guys left on AT that when they give a review you have a good idea of how the bow is. And there are some non bias guys that are newer and keep a open mind . I just read all of the replies and take away what I feel is helpful. I miss the old AT

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

shooter6687 said:


> What happened to the good old days when people would respect each other. And if you didn't have anything nice to say you kept your mouth shut. I'm sure glad there are a few creditable guys left on AT that when they give a review you have a good idea of how the bow is. And there are some non bias guys that are newer and keep a open mind . I just read all of the replies and take away what I feel is helpful. I miss the old AT
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I know, it seems like such an easy concept. Help others, if you do not have anything helpful or nice to say, just move it. Also, some people that paid a lot of money for the bow are excited about it and will most likely love the bow, why ruin the experience for them...???


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Funny thread, Ravensguy also jumps on every bowtech thread and bashes away. But when someone (onepin) actually has an opinion based on facts, he get his feelings hurt and throws a fit and starts calling names. I try to defend bowtech because I have never had an issue, but Ravensguy bashes me as a fanboy. I'm sure he has never owned a bowtech but feels the need to be a DB on every BT thread. Funny how he gets butthurt when the tables are turned.


----------



## RangerX (Apr 18, 2014)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Funny thread, Ravensguy also jumps on every bowtech thread and bashes away. But when someone (onepin) actually has an opinion based on facts, he get his feelings hurt and throws a fit and starts calling names. I try to defend bowtech because I have never had an issue, but Ravensguy bashes me as a fanboy. I'm sure he has never owned a bowtech but feels the need to be a DB on every BT thread. Funny how he gets butthurt when the tables are turned.


I've noticed this also, but then again there a quite a few people on AT that subscribe to these guys thinking. Maybe Onepin and Ravensgait are the same person.

I shot the Carbon RX-1 today, IMO Hoyt has improved on less vibration at the shot with this bow to the ones in prior years. 
IMO its due to the increased mass weight of the bow, in which no I don't think its heavy. No i'm not an engineer nor did I sleep at a holiday in express.
I shot all the new bow so far, I was quite impressed with RX-1 unfortunately I did so right handed , I will have to go back and enjoy it all over when the left handers start coming in.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

RDX defective no. Highly engineered yes. Can something go wrong? Potentially. Will have to see how the floating yokes hold up without any serving as connected. The dip quality on the most recent ones I've setup is far better than the first one I played with on the day they cam out. The Sub alpine finish seems the smoothest. Cam timing is very important to reducing vibe. They draw is stiffer at the front and rolls nicely after that. Value wis the Hyper Force is cheaper for the the same technology, if you like/prefer carbon buy one if not the hyper force should fill the need for a very nice Aluminum bow. Is it perfect, no but it is a larger step forward in design than any one other manufacture has put out in one bow in a long time. So defective no. I do not own one and probably won't as I shoot for a different manufacture. Maybe next year.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Hoyt is always a little behind and I get a little worried when they first move into a new space (like these new cams). I remember when they first made parallel limbed bows with the Trykons. I ordered a Trykon XL without having shot it before. Those bows were a disaster. Draw cycle and tuning both sucked. I did go on to own a handful of other Hoyts and they did eventually get it right but Hoyt makes me a little nervous until they've proven things out after a bit.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

vito9999 said:


> RDX defective no. Highly engineered yes. Can something go wrong? Potentially. Will have to see how the floating yokes hold up without any serving as connected. The dip quality on the most recent ones I've setup is far better than the first one I played with on the day they cam out. The Sub alpine finish seems the smoothest. Cam timing is very important to reducing vibe. They draw is stiffer at the front and rolls nicely after that. Value wis the Hyper Force is cheaper for the the same technology, if you like/prefer carbon buy one if not the hyper force should fill the need for a very nice Aluminum bow. Is it perfect, no but it is a larger step forward in design than any one other manufacture has put out in one bow in a long time. So defective no. I do not own one and probably won't as I shoot for a different manufacture. Maybe next year.


Very good objective post^^^ ____ Completely agree


----------



## Had a Hoyt (Nov 28, 2006)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Very good objective post^^^ ____ Completely agree


I agree with this statement - "Will have to see how the floating yokes hold up without any serving as connected."

And with this one - "Hoyt makes me a little nervous until they've proven things out after a bit."

I don't like the looks of the splitter system. Only time will tell. And I am waiting before I buy.


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

why can't we all just get along and play nice


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

shooter6687 said:


> What happened to the good old days when people would respect each other. And if you didn't have anything nice to say you kept your mouth shut. I'm sure glad there are a few creditable guys left on AT that when they give a review you have a good idea of how the bow is. And there are some non bias guys that are newer and keep a open mind . I just read all of the replies and take away what I feel is helpful. I miss the old AT
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I miss the old AT as well. Those days are long gone.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

0nepin said:


> Man i would not give ravenlunatics any attention.i have him on my ignorant list lol I mean ignore list .he just a chit talker that hasn’t even shot any of the bows we are discussing but he just has opinions about our opinions that we came away with after we actually shot these bows .the guy probably has no friends in real life and he thinks he is important on here .just another life’s looser .hell if he actually shot the Rx1 maybe he could share his own opinion but no he just like to talk chit and thinks it makes him look cool .he really seems very desperate to feel important on here .my opinion of the Rx1 is honestly how i felt about it and shared by many. .


Exactly what I was talking about oneSpin , you are full of chit , when you talk about any bow, arrow or whatever, anyone who has read your previous post tosses out your opinion as biased . Only you can change that little dude, hopefully you are aware when your are talking chit and being an overzealous fanboy . You can't say honestly when you are giving out BS


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Funny thread, Ravensguy also jumps on every bowtech thread and bashes away. But when someone (onepin) actually has an opinion based on facts, he get his feelings hurt and throws a fit and starts calling names. I try to defend bowtech because I have never had an issue, but Ravensguy bashes me as a fanboy. I'm sure he has never owned a bowtech but feels the need to be a DB on every BT thread. Funny how he gets butthurt when the tables are turned.


LMAo another one full of chit.. Not bashing at all , show me and everyone here where I stated something about Bowtech bows that wasn't true! Yet we have people like you that try to convince the unknowing that there is and never was any issue with their bows so like OneSpin here I post how wrong You are IE inject some facts into the conversation and it seems to have got your little fanboy panties all wadded up . I have an issue with you and others who try to BS people here, everyone here should have a problem with that.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

ravensgait said:


> LMAo another one full of chit.. Not bashing at all , show me and everyone here where I stated something about Bowtech bows that wasn't true! Yet we have people like you that try to convince the unknowing that there is and never was any issue with their bows so like OneSpin here I post how wrong You are IE inject some facts into the conversation and it seems to have got your little fanboy panties all wadded up . I have an issue with you and others who try to BS people here, everyone here should have a problem with that.


I've never once stated Bowtech hasn't had issues. I said I have never had any issues while certain people have had issues on more than one bow. Reading comprehension isn't your strong point. Your attempt at covering up your vulgar language is cute by the way.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

https://youtu.be/khJQgRLKMU0


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Predator said:


> Hoyt is always a little behind and I get a little worried when they first move into a new space (like these new cams). I remember when they first made parallel limbed bows with the Trykons. I ordered a Trykon XL without having shot it before. Those bows were a disaster. Draw cycle and tuning both sucked. I did go on to own a handful of other Hoyts and they did eventually get it right but Hoyt makes me a little nervous until they've proven things out after a bit.


I played with some tuning on the RX-1 and Hyperforce.

Both seemed to be easy to tune, dare I say the easiest Hoyt I've played with.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ravensgait said:


> Exactly what I was talking about oneSpin , you are full of chit , when you talk about any bow, arrow or whatever, anyone who has read your previous post tosses out your opinion as biased . Only you can change that little dude, hopefully you are aware when your are talking chit and being an overzealous fanboy . You can't say honestly when you are giving out BS


I know Onepin a bit and will say he's nothing of what you describe. 

He shoots the bows and wants to like them, but will call a spade a spade. I only see his opinion in the posts. He never once said these were garbage, right? He gave an opinion based review.

Me, I like the RX-1.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Right the RX1 is a nice bow but it’s just not what I expected.now ravenlunatic apparently has no life .I honestly don’t care about anything that peon has to say . Little kid is a trash talker and nothing more .at least elkman is funny but ravenlunatic is sad little DB


whack n stack said:


> I know Onepin a bit and will say he's nothing of what you describe.
> 
> He shoots the bows and wants to like them, but will call a spade a spade. I only see his opinion in the posts. He never once said these were garbage, right? He gave an opinion based review.
> 
> Me, I like the RX-1.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Congrats on the nice 8pt btw .


whack n stack said:


> I know Onepin a bit and will say he's nothing of what you describe.
> 
> He shoots the bows and wants to like them, but will call a spade a spade. I only see his opinion in the posts. He never once said these were garbage, right? He gave an opinion based review.
> 
> Me, I like the RX-1.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

0nepin said:


> Congrats on the nice 8pt btw .


Thanks buddy!!


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

whack n stack said:


> I know Onepin a bit and will say he's nothing of what you describe.
> 
> He shoots the bows and wants to like them, but will call a spade a spade. I only see his opinion in the posts. He never once said these were garbage, right? He gave an opinion based review.
> 
> Me, I like the RX-1.


I've known 0nepin my entire life. Not only is he a great tuner , hunter and archer , he is also one of the best ASE certified Master Techs in the country. He will not settle for less than the best whether it be bows , arrows , fishing poles , guns , scopes or whatever. The man does his research and then does his own testing. 
I'm 100% positive that he knows more about bows , cam systems , tuning and bow performance than 95% of the members on this site.
If he states that a bow has x amount of perceived hand shock then you can believe that particular bow , at that particular time and with that particular tune did in fact have hand shock.
While his posts maybe blunt , they are always 100% honest. 
Ask anyone who knows him in real life and they will tell you the exact same thing.

P.S. How many World Champions do you have calling you asking for advice or wanting to share advice with you? I bet the answer is ZERO!

Oh , and I'm not defending him. I'm educating you with the truth.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Hidden Danger said:


> I've known 0nepin my entire life. Not only is he a great tuner , hunter and archer , he is also one of the best ASE certified Master Techs in the country. He will not settle for less than the best whether it be bows , arrows , fishing poles , guns , scopes or whatever. The man does his research and then does his own testing.
> I'm 100% positive that he knows more about bows , cam systems , tuning and bow performance than 95% of the members on this site.
> If he states that a bow has x amount of perceived hand shock then you can believe that particular bow , at that particular time and with that particular tune did in fact have hand shock.
> While his posts maybe blunt , they are always 100% honest.
> ...


Yes, and yes.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

whack n stack said:


> I played with some tuning on the RX-1 and Hyperforce.
> 
> Both seemed to be easy to tune, dare I say the easiest Hoyt I've played with.


Agreed.


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

Predator said:


> Hoyt is always a little behind and I get a little worried when they first move into a new space (like these new cams). I remember when they first made parallel limbed bows with the Trykons. I ordered a Trykon XL without having shot it before. Those bows were a disaster. Draw cycle and tuning both sucked. I did go on to own a handful of other Hoyts and they did eventually get it right but Hoyt makes me a little nervous until they've proven things out after a bit.


This^^^^^^ I had one too....wouldn't tune for ****, heavy as an anvil and looked like some kinda Klingon weapon off of Star Trek. And there have been others.....but I've had good ones too. I prefer to wait now.....


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

jbsoonerfan said:


> I've never once stated Bowtech hasn't had issues. I said I have never had any issues while certain people have had issues on more than one bow. Reading comprehension isn't your strong point. Your attempt at covering up your vulgar language is cute by the way.


Dude you are one of the Well it never happened to me so must have never happened crew lolol 



whack n stack said:


> I know Onepin a bit and will say he's nothing of what you describe.
> 
> He shoots the bows and wants to like them, but will call a spade a spade. I only see his opinion in the posts. He never once said these were garbage, right? He gave an opinion based review.
> 
> Me, I like the RX-1.


Where did I disagree with his take on a bow he shot !! Seems all to many of you have reading compression issues .. Lies BS etc those things I took umbrage with. By the way when you make a comment and are asked to prove it saying Well everyone knows that ! isn't proof if one is over 12 years old lolol


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm just gonna leave this here. One would think if the risers were made in America they would be more than willing to say so, I mean they even boast that they are built in Salt Lake City. I made the part bold that should say "where labor is much cheaper than in the US"


Q.Is this bow completely made in the USA?

A. Our Carbon R&D Team partnered with a Carbon R&D Team out of Italy to fuel this high-powered research and development project. We have worked diligently to partner with some of the most technical, sophisticated and highest quality carbon manufacturing fabricators in the world. *This is a very precise and specialized process requiring very specific high-tech machinery only found in very specific carbon manufacturing facilities.* Due to the proprietary nature of the process we cannot discuss fabrication locations or methods but all Hoyt bows have and continue to be built in Salt Lake City, Utah, USA. In fact, due to the exceptional growth of our company, we have just built a brand new, 150,000 square foot manufacturing facility in Salt Lake City. This new state-of-the-art facility has allowed us to significantly improve all of our manufacturing processes including our state of the art machine shop, limb lamination and fabrication, specialized paint and finishing operation, custom string building, assembly production including carbon specific production lines where every single carbon bow we produce is built.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Well I'll be damn. Somebody else has the exact same opinion on the Hoyt RX1 as 0nepin does. Go figure.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

hunter11 said:


> This^^^^^^ I had one too....wouldn't tune for ****, heavy as an anvil and looked like some kinda Klingon weapon off of Star Trek. And there have been others.....but I've had good ones too. I prefer to wait now.....


I've got a friend that still hunts with his today. I've put two sets of strings and cables on it and never had a problem tuning it.... Y'all must have had lemons....


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

For some Reason AT is not letting me upload pics or edit at the moment.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Hidden Danger said:


> For some Reason AT is not letting me upload pics or edit at the moment.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Hidden Danger said:


> For some Reason AT is not letting me upload pics or edit at the moment.


Maybe an counter measure to discourage all the bashing. Gives everyone something else to complain about other than their least favorite bow brand?


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

nestly said:


> Maybe an counter measure to discourage all the bashing. Gives everyone something else to complain about other than their least favorite bow brand?


I think your rite about this, I heard Hoyt took over AT and the DFX #2 cam is running the program. :wink:


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

48archer said:


> I think your rite about this, I heard Hoyt took over AT and the DFX #2 cam is running the program. :wink:


So this particular thread is now made in China also?


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Hoyt’s are on sale today at Hunt of the Day. $149.00. A guy could buy a couple at that price and have one ready to go in the event one blew up.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Adamsdjr said:


> Hoyt’s are on sale today at Hunt of the Day. $149.00. A guy could buy a couple at that price and have one ready to go in the event one blew up.


That's the Ruckus! LOL Children's bow.


----------



## Nevada-Smith (Jan 12, 2017)

primal-bow said:


> View attachment 6311005
> 
> 
> found this in the hoyt discussion


What material is the cylinder made of?


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

jbsoonerfan said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here. One would think if the risers were made in America they would be more than willing to say so, I mean they even boast that they are built in Salt Lake City. I made the part bold that should say "where labor is much cheaper than in the US"
> 
> 
> Q.Is this bow completely made in the USA?
> ...


regardless were the part are made if it's assembled in the U.S that company is allowed to say it's made in the U.S.A


----------



## Cool Manchu (Dec 2, 2017)

To be clear, the standard for Made in the USA is “all or virtually all.” 

According to the Federal Trade Commission website, “if a business chooses to make [a Made in the USA] claim, the FTC's Made in USA standard applies. Made in USA means that “all or virtually all” the product has been made in America. That is, all significant parts, processing, and labor that go into the product must be of U.S. origin. Products should not contain any – or should contain only negligible – foreign content. The FTC’s Enforcement Policy Statement and its business guide, Complying with the Made in USA Standard, spell out the details, with examples of situations when domestic origin claims would be accurate and when they would be inappropriate.”


----------



## eltaco (Dec 30, 2009)

Nevada-Smith said:


> What material is the cylinder made of?


A hard plastic... not the sharp metal part previously fabled in this post 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danhasabow (Oct 22, 2018)

What happened, did Hoyt ever get back to you about what caused it to fail?


----------

